# Chanel Cruise 16/17 Cuba!



## jennaprov

Has anyone looked at pictures from the show last night? I thought it looked amazing. Pretty sure I spotted a rainbow boy with rainbow hardware (!!!!) that I will have to get my hands on! Also saw some amazing pins. They made an avocado one!!! So cute.


----------



## leamb

I just saw the pictures of all the pins and they're SO cute! Love the palm tree and cactus ones


----------



## bonjourErin

I saw the rainbow boy as well! It was very pretty... And yes those brooches are so cute! Cactus and avocado?! [emoji7]


----------



## gail13

Here's the show....scroll down to the last picture.

http://www.pagesdigital.com/chanel-cruise-2017-cuba/


----------



## ManilaMama

Here are some screenshots I took!

Is this the rainbow boy you were talking about? (first two pics) It was very hard to take a clear screenshot of it but I tried...

The last two photos are the of a double flap I like! Looks like lambskin color-block pastel.. Super cute..


----------



## Keylocket

ManilaMama said:


> Here are some screenshots I took!
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the rainbow boy you were talking about? (first two pics) It was very hard to take a clear screenshot of it but I tried...
> 
> 
> 
> The last two photos are the of a double flap I like! Looks like lambskin color-block pastel.. Super cute..




The rainbow boy looks so cute omg [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## demicouture

The colours are divine! [emoji304]


----------



## Yoshi1296

The rainbow boy is SO PRETTY I was seriously jumping when I saw it[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## resrobin15

ManilaMama said:


> Here are some screenshots I took!
> 
> Is this the rainbow boy you were talking about? (first two pics) It was very hard to take a clear screenshot of it but I tried...
> 
> The last two photos are the of a double flap I like! Looks like lambskin color-block pastel.. Super cute..


They look like candy, so yummy!!!!


----------



## chairfan

Just saw the show here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6PEVrQNk4w
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6viq4UPYQg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feoUN9TsTkU

LOVE this collection! So vibrant, colorful and fun - but I'm also a sucker for all things with colors 

My faves are also the rainbow Boy and the orange/pink/yellow flap


----------



## gail13

The T shirt will fly off the shelves!


----------



## gail13




----------



## Yoshi1296

gail13 said:


> View attachment 3347962
> View attachment 3347963
> View attachment 3347964
> View attachment 3347965




That boy bag is giving me heart palpitations honestly!!! STUNNING!!!!


----------



## Ljlj

Those brooches! [emoji7]


----------



## FunBagz

gail13 said:


> The T shirt will fly off the shelves!
> 
> View attachment 3347949
> View attachment 3347954
> View attachment 3347955
> View attachment 3347963
> View attachment 3347964
> View attachment 3347965



Thanks for the great still-shots, Gail!


----------



## hazeleyes25

Loved the video..  The brooches are adorable and I don't even wear brooches.


----------



## KalaChi

The collection looks simply amazing!!!


----------



## czk317

When are these bags available? The boy bag is amazing!


----------



## MaryJoe84

OMG, that multicoloured classic flap looks sooo pretty


----------



## ccbaggirl89

yoshi1296 said:


> that boy bag is giving me heart palpitations honestly!!! Stunning!!!!



+1


----------



## FunBagz

hazeleyes25 said:


> The brooches are adorable and I don't even wear brooches.



+1...my thoughts exactly!


----------



## bonjourErin

gail13 said:


> View attachment 3347962
> View attachment 3347963
> View attachment 3347964
> View attachment 3347965




Thanks Gail for these pics!! That boy tho!! [emoji7]


----------



## Mae002

I'm going to be bankrupt again! That boy bag will be just in time for my birthday!


----------



## winnipoo

gail13 said:


> The T shirt will fly off the shelves!
> 
> View attachment 3347949
> View attachment 3347954
> View attachment 3347955


----------



## newcalimommy

Love this collection, love that it was in Cuba and the spirit of it all.  Can't get enough lol


----------



## Vanana

Oh my... I have a strong feeling that this is the season that I will be sweeping up the accessories  


Perhaps even my first non-leather Chanel bag...  even though I didn't see any from the show that I love, I can see that there will be many non-leather options once the season approaches!


and... that T-shirt and the cardigans!!! 


**anticipation**


----------



## diamonds2012

The brooches are gorgeous!!


----------



## ceedoan

wow this collection looks so vibrant and fun!! i know the show was only 2 days ago but when will this actually hit stores???


----------



## Jereni

This collection looks fun as all get out! I can't wait to see what else comes along with it.


----------



## katja_246

ceedoan said:


> wow this collection looks so vibrant and fun!! i know the show was only 2 days ago but when will this actually hit stores???




In Europe it should be available in November, that's what it says on the website Us is usually earlier I think, at least what I am seeing from the Rome bags in the Tpf reveal threads.. Hope that helps


----------



## CATEYES

Can't wait to see all of your reveals in such colorful patterns!! &#127752;


----------



## Pourquoipas

Brillant collection there is something for every kind of taste or age to love!


----------



## tulipfield

omg.  I have to have the avocado brooch.


----------



## MsCho

The boy bag is super cute and the rainbow brooches are cute too! I'm gonna have to tell my SA to let me know when they come in!


----------



## ceedoan

katja_246 said:


> In Europe it should be available in November, that's what it says on the website Us is usually earlier I think, at least what I am seeing from the Rome bags in the Tpf reveal threads.. Hope that helps




Yes that does help! Thanks Katja!


----------



## newcalimommy

ceedoan said:


> Yes that does help! Thanks Katja!




I got my boy cruise end of October this past season in the U.S. I would look out for then.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

mscho said:


> the boy bag is super cute and the rainbow brooches are cute too! I'm gonna have to tell my sa to let me know when they come in!



+1


----------



## Jereni

I want this clutch so much it's physically painful. And I guarantee I won't be able to afford it.


----------



## Raffaluv

Jereni said:


> I want this clutch so much it's physically painful. And I guarantee I won't be able to afford it.
> 
> View attachment 3349038



Lol! I adore that too! I'm starting to save for this collection already, SOO many unique things!


----------



## Raffaluv

bonjourErin said:


> Thanks Gail for these pics!! That boy tho!! [emoji7]



+1 thanks so much Gail   & that boy!!


----------



## ManilaMama

Jereni said:


> I want this clutch so much it's physically painful. And I guarantee I won't be able to afford it.
> 
> View attachment 3349038




I like the wooden one before that! The wooden Cuban cigar box! And yup count me in on the "surely can't afford it club!"


----------



## bb_ddgee

I'm on the ban island but I need that rainbow boy &#128546;


----------



## Vanana

Am I crazy to text photos to my SA marked up with circles on things that won't be here till October?


----------



## Jereni

Vanana said:


> Am I crazy to text photos to my SA marked up with circles on things that won't be here till October?




....Nope

[emoji106]


----------



## MaryJoe84

Vanana said:


> Am I crazy to text photos to my SA marked up with circles on things that won't be here till October?





Jereni said:


> ....Nope
> 
> [emoji106]



not at all  I think I will write my SA's very soon about the multicoloured classic flap  normally I'm not a fan about the multicoloured ones but this time... I will for sure have a close look at it


----------



## Jaxholt15

Yoshi1296 said:


> That boy bag is giving me heart palpitations honestly!!! STUNNING!!!!


The Boy is caviar???  Wow, pretty!!


----------



## skimilk

Thankfully I am not feeling any of the bags, including Rainbow Boy (which is fine... I will have spent too much in Pre-Fall Act II anyway) but there are some seriously adorable brooches! Kind of love the t-shirt too, though I don't know if I can justify spending all that much on a cotton tee....

Thank you for sharing the photos!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Jaxholt15 said:


> The Boy is caviar???  Wow, pretty!!



Yeah!! That makes it so much better since caviar is more durable than smooth calfskin or lambskin.


----------



## glittergirl4

Thank you for sharing pictures! I am in love with this collection. Will get some of the brooches for sure. And I am really drooling over these shirts. 



skimilk said:


> Kind of love the t-shirt too, though I don't know if I can justify spending all that much on a cotton tee..../QUOTE]
> 
> Totally agree with you, skimilk!
> 
> Does anyone know for how much T-Shirts sell at Chanel?
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## LVDragon07

ManilaMama said:


> Here are some screenshots I took!
> 
> Is this the rainbow boy you were talking about? (first two pics) It was very hard to take a clear screenshot of it but I tried...
> 
> The last two photos are the of a double flap I like! Looks like lambskin color-block pastel.. Super cute..



I am super crazy about that rainbow/sorbet Boy Chanel&#128525;&#128150; I am definitely gonna get this beauty!! Thanks for posting&#128536;


----------



## miss miniskirt

Did you guys like the hats...?


----------



## jennaprov

miss miniskirt said:


> Did you guys like the hats...?



Although I don't think fedoras are for me I did like them I think  they would be incredibly chic on the right person


----------



## chicfashluvr

The lego style clutch and rainbow boy are TDF!!! Omg... the boy bag though is seriously killing meeee haha


----------



## Yoshi1296

miss miniskirt said:


> Did you guys like the hats...?




I'm not a hat person but on the models they looked great! And they were very fitting for the theme of the show


----------



## Jereni

This bag on the other hand, I would get a ton of use out of. 




I'm hoping it's not just a runway bag... And that it is in the typical CF price range...


----------



## UpTime

Jereni said:


> This bag on the other hand, I would get a ton of use out of.
> 
> View attachment 3357031
> 
> 
> I'm hoping it's not just a runway bag... And that it is in the typical CF price range...


Oh I like this. Wonder what material that is


----------



## Yoshi1296

UpTime said:


> Oh I like this. Wonder what material that is




I think it's some sort of distressed leather


----------



## UpTime

Yoshi1296 said:


> I think it's some sort of distressed leather


Hope it is not so delicate


----------



## Jereni

UpTime said:


> Hope it is not so delicate




Same here. If it is kinda sueded, for example, that would be a big no for me. I have one suede bag - a PS1 pouch. And while I still like it, I will never buy a suede bag again.


----------



## UpTime

Jereni said:


> Same here. If it is kinda sueded, for example, that would be a big no for me. I have one suede bag - a PS1 pouch. And while I still like it, I will never buy a suede bag again.


Agree, I dont even think of sueded bag nor shoes


----------



## ceedoan

Jereni said:


> Same here. If it is kinda sueded, for example, that would be a big no for me. I have one suede bag - a PS1 pouch. And while I still like it, I will never buy a suede bag again.




Agree with you. I've done suede before and it's such a disaster to try and maintain. Suede and patent I stay far far away from!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Jereni said:


> Same here. If it is kinda sueded, for example, that would be a big no for me. I have one suede bag - a PS1 pouch. And while I still like it, I will never buy a suede bag again.




I feel you!! I have a suede The Row bag...never again. I LOVE the bag but way too hard to maintain. I do have a pair of suede Chelsea boots and they've been holding up pretty well...but I'm not too concerned since I scored them on sale for about $50. But something as expensive as a Chanel bag? No thanks I'll stick to my beloved lambskin[emoji7]


----------



## Vanana

Jereni said:


> Same here. If it is kinda sueded, for example, that would be a big no for me. I have one suede bag - a PS1 pouch. And while I still like it, I will never buy a suede bag again.


 
from the "shine" you see reflecting off the back corner of the bag and the look of the leather jacket, it seems to be a distressed leather and not suede. it's got a bit of Indiana jones jacket vibe to it - very cool.  fingers crossed for you that it's not suede and at a great price!


----------



## Jereni

Vanana said:


> from the "shine" you see reflecting off the back corner of the bag and the look of the leather jacket, it seems to be a distressed leather and not suede. it's got a bit of Indiana jones jacket vibe to it - very cool.  fingers crossed for you that it's not suede and at a great price!




Distressed leather would be AWESOME.  Pray to the powers that be that this bag is released in the U.S.


----------



## Tomeh

I feel like I've spent my yearly wage in my head already after seeing the brooches &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## QTbebe

that multicolor boy is so pretty and caviar too!


----------



## Vaninnocent

Late to the party! I am SO stoked for this collection. I just have a great feeling for the colors and designs that are coming out. My PERSONAL hope is for a boy or classic tweed in like, lime green/hot pink/yellow colors -- who knows, a girl can wish!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Vaninnocent said:


> Late to the party! I am SO stoked for this collection. I just have a great feeling for the colors and designs that are coming out. My PERSONAL hope is for a boy or classic tweed in like, lime green/hot pink/yellow colors -- who knows, a girl can wish!




That would be stunning! I can totally see that happening.


----------



## ceedoan

If the bags are this colorful I can't wait to see what the SLG's will looks like!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] so excited for cruise, November can't come soon enough!!! Lol


----------



## newcalimommy

Anyone have any info on the caviar multicolored boy from their SA? I'm wondering if it comes in bigger sizes.


----------



## UpTime

Are you excited to see the list? here is the list for "KEY BAGS". A complete list will be posted soon.
"
Hi everyone!

Exciting news ! The Chanel handbag cruise 2017 reserve list is here! These are the most important bags. I will send an updated complete list in the morning.

We will have rectangular mini classics in black caviar with gold hardware. As well as more black old and new medium boy bags in caviar with gold hardware. We are getting more of the XXL duffle bags and the coco case rolling luggage. Only rectangular minis, no square.

In order to make a reserve for you, please send me your full information needed to charge and send the bag. It will be kept on file and you will not be charged. When the bag arrives, I will send you a photo and then you will have until end of day that day to decide if you want the bag. List below:

SHW - silver hardware
GHW - gold hardware
RHW - ruthenium hardware

TIMELESS CLASSICS

Mini in black caviar GHW $3100
Mini in white caviar GHW $3100
Mini in dark pink caviar GHW $3100
Mini in red lamb skin GHW $3100
Mini in light pink lamb skin GHW $3100
Mini in dark grey patent leather SHW $3100
Medium in white caviar GHW $4900
Medium in dark pink caviar GHW $4900
Medium in dark blue lamb skin GHW $4900
Medium in red lamb skin GHW $4900
Medium in dark grey patent leather SHW $4900
Jumbo in white caviar GHW $5500
Jumbo in dark blue lamb skin GHW $5500
Jumbo in red lamb skin GHW $5500
Jumbo in dark grey patent leather SHW $5500
Shopping tote in dark blue calfskin GHW $4600
Shopping tote in black calfskin GHW $4600

XXL

Classic size in black calfskin GHW $5200
Classic size in red calfskin GHW $5200
Classic size in pink calfskin GHW $5200

BOY BAGS

Old medium in black caviar GHW $4700
Old medium in light beige caviar GHW $4700
Old medium in grey calfskin RHW $4700
Old medium in red calfskin GHW $4700
New medium in black caviar GHW $5200
New medium in khaki caviar GHW $5200
New medium in burgundy calfskin GHW $5200
Small in yellow calfskin RHW $4300
Small in light pink calfskin RHW $4300

WOC

Boy WOC in black caviar GHW $2100
Boy WOC in light beige caviar GHW $2100
Boy WOC in grey caviar GHW $2100
Classic WOC in dark pink caviar GHW $2100
Classic WOC in silver metallic lamb skin SHW $2100
Classic WOC in pale gold metallic Lamb skin GHW $2100
Classic WOC in dark grey patent calfskin SHW $2100
Classic WOC in black patent calfskin SHW $2100


Best,
Thomas Kissell
Personal Stylist
Fifth Avenue Club
*SHOP WITH ME 24/7 AT: *http://stores.saks.com/saksthomas

Saks Fifth Avenue
2 Bala Plaza
Bala Cynwyd, PA 19004

M: 267-453-8641
O: 610-667-3225 ext. 313
E: Thomas_Kissell@s5a.com
Follow me on Instagram and Twitter: @saksthomas  "


----------



## winnipoo

Thank you for posting! Do you know if it's regular caviar?


----------



## Vaninnocent

Very excited about the dark pink caviar potential for the classics and WOCS -- thank you for the intel!



UpTime said:


> Are you excited to see the list? here is the list for "KEY BAGS". A complete list will be posted soon.
> "
> Hi everyone!
> 
> Exciting news ! The Chanel handbag cruise 2017 reserve list is here! These are the most important bags. I will send an updated complete list in the morning.
> 
> We will have rectangular mini classics in black caviar with gold hardware. As well as more black old and new medium boy bags in caviar with gold hardware. We are getting more of the XXL duffle bags and the coco case rolling luggage. Only rectangular minis, no square.
> 
> In order to make a reserve for you, please send me your full information needed to charge and send the bag. It will be kept on file and you will not be charged. When the bag arrives, I will send you a photo and then you will have until end of day that day to decide if you want the bag. List below:
> 
> SHW - silver hardware
> GHW - gold hardware
> RHW - ruthenium hardware
> 
> TIMELESS CLASSICS
> 
> Mini in black caviar GHW $3100
> Mini in white caviar GHW $3100
> Mini in dark pink caviar GHW $3100
> Mini in red lamb skin GHW $3100
> Mini in light pink lamb skin GHW $3100
> Mini in dark grey patent leather SHW $3100
> Medium in white caviar GHW $4900
> Medium in dark pink caviar GHW $4900
> Medium in dark blue lamb skin GHW $4900
> Medium in red lamb skin GHW $4900
> Medium in dark grey patent leather SHW $4900
> Jumbo in white caviar GHW $5500
> Jumbo in dark blue lamb skin GHW $5500
> Jumbo in red lamb skin GHW $5500
> Jumbo in dark grey patent leather SHW $5500
> Shopping tote in dark blue calfskin GHW $4600
> Shopping tote in black calfskin GHW $4600
> 
> XXL
> 
> Classic size in black calfskin GHW $5200
> Classic size in red calfskin GHW $5200
> Classic size in pink calfskin GHW $5200
> 
> BOY BAGS
> 
> Old medium in black caviar GHW $4700
> Old medium in light beige caviar GHW $4700
> Old medium in grey calfskin RHW $4700
> Old medium in red calfskin GHW $4700
> New medium in black caviar GHW $5200
> New medium in khaki caviar GHW $5200
> New medium in burgundy calfskin GHW $5200
> Small in yellow calfskin RHW $4300
> Small in light pink calfskin RHW $4300
> 
> WOC
> 
> Boy WOC in black caviar GHW $2100
> Boy WOC in light beige caviar GHW $2100
> Boy WOC in grey caviar GHW $2100
> Classic WOC in dark pink caviar GHW $2100
> Classic WOC in silver metallic lamb skin SHW $2100
> Classic WOC in pale gold metallic Lamb skin GHW $2100
> Classic WOC in dark grey patent calfskin SHW $2100
> Classic WOC in black patent calfskin SHW $2100
> 
> 
> Best,
> Thomas Kissell
> Personal Stylist
> Fifth Avenue Club
> *SHOP WITH ME 24/7 AT: *http://stores.saks.com/saksthomas
> 
> Saks Fifth Avenue
> 2 Bala Plaza
> Bala Cynwyd, PA 19004
> 
> M: 267-453-8641
> O: 610-667-3225 ext. 313
> E: Thomas_Kissell@s5a.com
> Follow me on Instagram and Twitter: @saksthomas  "


----------



## UpTime

winnipoo said:


> Thank you for posting! Do you know if it's regular caviar?


I dont know but I can ask for sure.


----------



## UpTime

winnipoo said:


> Thank you for posting! Do you know if it's regular caviar?


He said don't know yet


----------



## ilovenicebags

UpTime said:


> Are you excited to see the list? here is the list for "KEY BAGS". A complete list will be posted soon.
> "
> Hi everyone!
> 
> Exciting news ! The Chanel handbag cruise 2017 reserve list is here! These are the most important bags. I will send an updated complete list in the morning.
> 
> We will have rectangular mini classics in black caviar with gold hardware. As well as more black old and new medium boy bags in caviar with gold hardware. We are getting more of the XXL duffle bags and the coco case rolling luggage. Only rectangular minis, no square.
> 
> In order to make a reserve for you, please send me your full information needed to charge and send the bag. It will be kept on file and you will not be charged. When the bag arrives, I will send you a photo and then you will have until end of day that day to decide if you want the bag. List below:
> 
> SHW - silver hardware
> GHW - gold hardware
> RHW - ruthenium hardware
> 
> TIMELESS CLASSICS
> 
> Mini in black caviar GHW $3100
> Mini in white caviar GHW $3100
> Mini in dark pink caviar GHW $3100
> Mini in red lamb skin GHW $3100
> Mini in light pink lamb skin GHW $3100
> Mini in dark grey patent leather SHW $3100
> Medium in white caviar GHW $4900
> Medium in dark pink caviar GHW $4900
> Medium in dark blue lamb skin GHW $4900
> Medium in red lamb skin GHW $4900
> Medium in dark grey patent leather SHW $4900
> Jumbo in white caviar GHW $5500
> Jumbo in dark blue lamb skin GHW $5500
> Jumbo in red lamb skin GHW $5500
> Jumbo in dark grey patent leather SHW $5500
> Shopping tote in dark blue calfskin GHW $4600
> Shopping tote in black calfskin GHW $4600
> 
> XXL
> 
> Classic size in black calfskin GHW $5200
> Classic size in red calfskin GHW $5200
> Classic size in pink calfskin GHW $5200
> 
> BOY BAGS
> 
> Old medium in black caviar GHW $4700
> Old medium in light beige caviar GHW $4700
> Old medium in grey calfskin RHW $4700
> Old medium in red calfskin GHW $4700
> New medium in black caviar GHW $5200
> New medium in khaki caviar GHW $5200
> New medium in burgundy calfskin GHW $5200
> Small in yellow calfskin RHW $4300
> Small in light pink calfskin RHW $4300
> 
> WOC
> 
> Boy WOC in black caviar GHW $2100
> Boy WOC in light beige caviar GHW $2100
> Boy WOC in grey caviar GHW $2100
> Classic WOC in dark pink caviar GHW $2100
> Classic WOC in silver metallic lamb skin SHW $2100
> Classic WOC in pale gold metallic Lamb skin GHW $2100
> Classic WOC in dark grey patent calfskin SHW $2100
> Classic WOC in black patent calfskin SHW $2100
> 
> 
> Best,
> Thomas Kissell
> Personal Stylist
> Fifth Avenue Club
> *SHOP WITH ME 24/7 AT: *http://stores.saks.com/saksthomas
> 
> Saks Fifth Avenue
> 2 Bala Plaza
> Bala Cynwyd, PA 19004
> 
> M: 267-453-8641
> O: 610-667-3225 ext. 313
> E: Thomas_Kissell@s5a.com
> Follow me on Instagram and Twitter: @saksthomas  "



Omg is there a black with ghw xxl??? I need that


----------



## Vanana

UpTime said:


> Are you excited to see the list? here is the list for "KEY BAGS". A complete list will be posted soon.
> "
> Hi everyone!
> 
> Exciting news ! The Chanel handbag cruise 2017 reserve list is here! These are the most important bags. I will send an updated complete list in the morning.
> 
> We will have rectangular mini classics in black caviar with gold hardware. As well as more black old and new medium boy bags in caviar with gold hardware. We are getting more of the XXL duffle bags and the coco case rolling luggage. Only rectangular minis, no square.
> 
> In order to make a reserve for you, please send me your full information needed to charge and send the bag. It will be kept on file and you will not be charged. When the bag arrives, I will send you a photo and then you will have until end of day that day to decide if you want the bag. List below:
> 
> SHW - silver hardware
> GHW - gold hardware
> RHW - ruthenium hardware
> 
> TIMELESS CLASSICS
> 
> Mini in black caviar GHW $3100
> Mini in white caviar GHW $3100
> Mini in dark pink caviar GHW $3100
> Mini in red lamb skin GHW $3100
> Mini in light pink lamb skin GHW $3100
> Mini in dark grey patent leather SHW $3100
> Medium in white caviar GHW $4900
> Medium in dark pink caviar GHW $4900
> Medium in dark blue lamb skin GHW $4900
> Medium in red lamb skin GHW $4900
> Medium in dark grey patent leather SHW $4900
> Jumbo in white caviar GHW $5500
> Jumbo in dark blue lamb skin GHW $5500
> Jumbo in red lamb skin GHW $5500
> Jumbo in dark grey patent leather SHW $5500
> Shopping tote in dark blue calfskin GHW $4600
> Shopping tote in black calfskin GHW $4600
> 
> XXL
> 
> Classic size in black calfskin GHW $5200
> Classic size in red calfskin GHW $5200
> Classic size in pink calfskin GHW $5200
> 
> BOY BAGS
> 
> Old medium in black caviar GHW $4700
> Old medium in light beige caviar GHW $4700
> Old medium in grey calfskin RHW $4700
> Old medium in red calfskin GHW $4700
> New medium in black caviar GHW $5200
> New medium in khaki caviar GHW $5200
> New medium in burgundy calfskin GHW $5200
> Small in yellow calfskin RHW $4300
> Small in light pink calfskin RHW $4300
> 
> WOC
> 
> Boy WOC in black caviar GHW $2100
> Boy WOC in light beige caviar GHW $2100
> Boy WOC in grey caviar GHW $2100
> Classic WOC in dark pink caviar GHW $2100
> Classic WOC in silver metallic lamb skin SHW $2100
> Classic WOC in pale gold metallic Lamb skin GHW $2100
> Classic WOC in dark grey patent calfskin SHW $2100
> Classic WOC in black patent calfskin SHW $2100
> 
> 
> Best,
> Thomas Kissell
> Personal Stylist
> Fifth Avenue Club
> *SHOP WITH ME 24/7 AT: *http://stores.saks.com/saksthomas
> 
> Saks Fifth Avenue
> 2 Bala Plaza
> Bala Cynwyd, PA 19004
> 
> M: 267-453-8641
> O: 610-667-3225 ext. 313
> E: Thomas_Kissell@s5a.com
> Follow me on Instagram and Twitter: @saksthomas  "



Thank you so much for posting the list!!! The minis would fly out the stores I'm sure!

I'm safe.. so far... *fingers crossed* as just RTW and CJ from this cruise season may be too destructive already... adding bags would be catastrophic for me...


----------



## UpTime

CHANEL HANDBAGS CRUISE 2017 RESERVE LIST
*UPDATED COMPLETE LIST:*

  Hi everyone!
Exciting news ! The Chanel handbag cruise 2017 reserve list is here! The most important bags are listed first followed by the rest.
We will have rectangular mini classics in black caviar with gold hardware. As well as more black old and new medium boy bags in caviar with gold hardware. We are getting more of the XXL duffle bags and the coco case rolling luggage. Only rectangular minis, no square. Coco handle with lizard handle is back for more!

  In order to make a reserve for you, please send me your full information needed to charge and send the bag. It will be kept on file and you will not be charged. When the bag arrives, I will send you a photo and then you will have until end of day that day to decide if you want the bag. List below:

SHW - silver hardware
GHW - gold hardware
RHW - ruthenium hardware

*TIMELESS CLASSICS*
Mini in black caviar GHW $3100

Mini in white caviar GHW $3100

Mini in dark pink caviar GHW $3100

Mini in red lamb skin GHW $3100

Mini in light pink lamb skin GHW $3100

Mini in dark grey patent leather SHW $3100

Medium in white caviar GHW $4900

Medium in dark pink caviar GHW $4900

Medium in dark blue lamb skin GHW $4900

Medium in red lamb skin GHW $4900

Medium in dark grey patent leather SHW $4900

Jumbo in white caviar GHW $5500

Jumbo in dark blue lamb skin GHW $5500

Jumbo in red lamb skin GHW $5500

Jumbo in dark grey patent leather SHW $5500

Shopping tote in dark blue calfskin GHW $4600 Shopping tote in black calfskin GHW $4600

*XXL*
Classic size in black calfskin GHW $5200

Classic size in red calfskin GHW $5200

Classic size in pink calfskin GHW $5200



*COCO CASE (ROLLING LUGGAGE)*


Black calfskin GHW $7,100

Green calfskin GHW $7,100

Red calfskin GHW $7,100

Pink calfskin GHW $7,100

Dark blue washed denim/tweed RHW $7,425

Blue alligator RHW $58,000

Black alligator RHW $58,000





*BOY BAGS QUILTED*



Old medium in black caviar GHW $4700

Old medium in light beige caviar GHW $4700

Old medium in grey calfskin RHW $4700

Old medium in red calfskin GHW $4700

New medium in black caviar GHW $5200

New medium in khaki caviar GHW $5200

New medium in burgundy calfskin GHW $5200

Small in yellow calfskin RHW $4300

Small in light pink calfskin RHW $4300



*BOY CHANEL CUBA*



Mini in multicolor calfskin plexi/silver HW $3100

Small in multicolor calfskin plexi/RHW $4300

Small in khaki caviar G/S COMBO HW $4500

Small in dark beige iridescent tweed G/S COMBO HW $4300

Small in light pink tweed G/S COMBO HW $4300

Small in khaki tweed RHW $4300

Old medium in multicolor calfskin silver/plexi HW $4700

Old medium in blue caviar G/S COMBO HW $4900

New medium in white/blue/red embellished sequin GHW $5,500



*WOC*



Boy WOC in black caviar GHW $2100

Boy WOC in light beige caviar GHW $2100

Boy WOC in grey caviar GHW $2100

Classic WOC in dark pink caviar GHW $2100

Classic WOC in silver metallic lamb skin SHW $2100

Classic WOC in pale gold metallic Lamb skin GHW $2100

Classic WOC in dark grey patent calfskin SHW $2100

Classic WOC in black patent calfskin SHW $2100



*BACKPACK POCKET*


Medium size in black calfskin RHW $5900

Large size in khaki tweed RHW $6100

Large size in black calfskin RHW $6300



*CANVAS TWIST*


Medium tote in khaki twill/canvas fabric GHW $3400

Medium tote in coral twill/canvas fabric GHW $3400

Medium tote in black twill/canvas fabric GHW $3400

Small backpack in khaki twill/canvas fabric $3300

Small backpack in black twill/canvas fabric $3300



*CLASSICS IN FABRICS*


Medium khaki twill/charms fabric GHW $4200

Small black fabric SHW $3500

Medium beige/orange/gold/white iridescent tweed GHW $4800

Mini pink fabric GHW $2700



*COCO CUBA*



Small size crossbody/shoulder bag in blue/pink embroidered sequins RHW $4300

Small size crossbody/shoulder bag in khaki/pink embroidered sequins RHW $4300

Fanny pack in khaki twill fabric/pins RHW $2100

Fanny pack in khaki/pink twill fabric/pins RHW $2100



*COCO HANDLE*


Mini in pink calfskin RHW $3000

Mini in red calfskin RHW $3000

Small in black calfskin/lizard handle RHW $3400

Medium in black calfskin/lizard handle RHW $4000

Medium in white/red calfskin/lizard handle RHW $4000

Large tote in black calfskin/lizad handle RHW $5400

Mini in nude python RHW $4500

Medium in navy python RHW $6500

Medium in black python RHW $6500

Large tote in navy python RHW $7700

Large tote in black python RHW $7700



*CUBA COLOR*


Mini shoulder/crossbody bag in white/multicolor lambskin SILVER/PLEXI COMBO HW $3100

Mini shoulder/crossbody bag in black/multicolor lambskin SILVER/PLEXI COMBO HW $3100

Mini shoulder/crossbody bag in red/multicolor lambskin SILVER/PLEXI COMBO HW $3100

Mini shoulder/crossbody bag in yellow/multicolor lambskin SILVER/PLEXI COMBO HW $3100

Small bucket bag/crossbody in white/multicolor lambskin SILVER/PLEXI COMBO HW $3300

Small bucket bag/crossbody in black/multicolor lambskin SILVER/PLEXI COMBO HW $3300



*CUBANO TRIP*


Medium tote bag in khaki/blue/red palm tree flag embroidered tweed RHW $3500

Large bucket bag in orange/coral embroidered tweed RHW $5900

Small bucket bag in orange/coral embroidered tweed RHW $4100



*EASY SHOPPING*


Small easy shopping tote in dark beige calfskin RHW $3300

Small easy shopping tote in dark blue calfskin RHW $3300

Small easy shopping tote in black calfskin RHW $3300

Medium easy shopping tote in black calfskin RHW $3500



*EVENING*



Evening clutch in black/white lambskin GHW $3800

Evening clutch in dark beige/white lambskin GHW $3800

Small evening bag with crossbody chain in black crocheted pearls GHW $14,700

Small evening bag with crossbody chain in light beige crocheted pearls GHW $14,700



*EXOTIC PYTHON CLASSICS*


Mini rectangle in blue python GHW $5,200

Mini rectangle in grey python GHW $5,200

Mini rectangle in yellow python GHW $5,200

Mini rectangle in black python GHW $5,200

Medium in grey python GHW $8,000

Medium in yellow python GHW $8,000

Jumbo in grey python GHW $10,300

Jumbo in pink python GHW $10,300

Jumbo in yellow python GHW $10,300

Jumbo in blue python GHW $10,300



*HAMMOCK*



Medium shoulder bag with long multicolor fringe in turquoise/pink/aqua/blue tweed RHW $6300

Medium shoulder bag with no fringe in beige/orange/gold/white tweed GHW $4700



*HAVANA BY NIGHT*



Cigar box evening bag in white/black plexi GHW $10,700

Cigar box evening bag in white/red plexi GHW $10,700

Larger cigar box evening bag in brown wood/plexi combo material GHW $14,200

Round evening bag in beige/red/green/blue wood/tweed combo material RHW $7,700



*HAVANA’S STROLL*



Medium messenger bag in khaki/multi embroidered/embellished tweed RHW $6,300



*LABEL CLICK *



Small rectangular shoulder bag with top handle in white caviar GHW $3400

Small rectangular shoulder bag with top handle in yellow caviar GHW $3400

Small rectangular shoulder bag with top handle in red caviar GHW $3400

Small rectangular shoulder bag with top handle in black caviar GHW $3400

Medium rectangular shoulder bag with top handle in black caviar GHW $3,600

Small square shoulder bag with top handle in light beige caviar GHW $3,400

Small square shoulder bag with top handle in black caviar GHW $3,400

Medium square shoulder bag with top handle in light beige caviar GHW $3,800

Medium square shoulder bag with top handle in red caviar GHW $3,800

Medium square shoulder bag with top handle in black caviar GHW $3,800



*NEO EXECUTIVE*


Mini tote with shoulder strap in white caviar GHW $3,200

Mini tote with shoulder strap in light beige caviar GHW $3,200

Mini tote with shoulder strap in red caviar GHW $3,200

Mini tote with shoulder strap in black caviar GHW $3,200

Mini tote with shoulder strap in grey caviar GHW $3,200

Small tote with shoulder strap in white caviar GHW $3,600

Small tote with shoulder strap in burgundy caviar GHW $3,600

Small tote with shoulder strap in light beige caviar GHW $3,600

Small tote with shoulder strap in black caviar GHW $3,600

Small tote with shoulder strap in grey caviar GHW $3,600

Medium tote with shoulder strap in black caviar GHW $3,900

Large tote with shoulder strap in black caviar GHW $4,300

Mini tote with shoulder strap in black python GHW $4,800

Medium tote with shoulder strap in black python GHW $7,000



*PATCHWORK CHEVRON*



Mini crossbody/shoulder bag in coral calfskin/python GHW $4,500

Mini crossbody/shoulder bag in black calfskin/python GHW $4,500

Small crossbody/shoulder bag in blue calfskin/python GHW $4,900



*RING MY BELL*


Mini shoulder bag in white calfskin SHW $3,000

Mini shoulder bag in yellow calfskin SHW $3,000

Mini shoulder bag in pink calfskin SHW $3,000

Mini shoulder bag in black calfskin SHW $3,000

Medium tote with shoulder strap and top handles in white calfskin SHW $3800

Medium tote with shoulder strap and top handles in pink calfskin SHW $3800

Medium tote with shoulder strap and top handles in black calfskin SHW $3800















































Best,



Thomas Kissell

*Personal Stylist*

_Fifth Avenue Club_

*SHOP WITH ME 24/7 AT:*

http://stores.saks.com/saksthomas

Saks Fifth Avenue

2 Bala Plaza

Bala Cynwyd, PA 19004

M: 267-453-8641

O: 610-667-3225 ext. 313

E: Thomas_Kissell@s5a.com

What’sApp: +1-267-453-8641

Follow me on Instagram and Twitter: @saksthomas

WechatID: saksthomas

LINEID: saksthomas






Press Esc or click anywhere to return to Mail.


----------



## youngster

Thank you for posting the comprehensive list!  I'm just sorry to see so little SHW on the timeless classics.  Oh well, my wallet is safe!!


----------



## k5ml3k

Anybody have any idea what that dark pink caviar is gonna look like? Also, do you guys know if these are regular caviar? Lastly, does BG have their list or do they not come out with one? Sorry for all the questions but I'm really interested in getting my first bag this fall for our wedding  Thanks guys!


----------



## ceedoan

k5ml3k said:


> Anybody have any idea what that dark pink caviar is gonna look like? Also, do you guys know if these are regular caviar? Lastly, does BG have their list or do they not come out with one? Sorry for all the questions but I'm really interested in getting my first bag this fall for our wedding  Thanks guys!



list just came out so i think intel will eventually come in re: regular rigid vs washed caviar. also, BG does come out with a list but it's only july so i doubt they even have their buy books yet. we just have to keep waiting patiently.... (so hard to do!! hehe)


----------



## Elsbeth_

youngster said:


> Thank you for posting the comprehensive list!  I'm just sorry to see so little SHW on the timeless classics.  Oh well, my wallet is safe!!


+1
I sighed with relief ; I bought too many Chanel bags this year


----------



## UpTime

youngster said:


> Thank you for posting the comprehensive list!  I'm just sorry to see so little SHW on the timeless classics.  Oh well, my wallet is safe!!


Same here. Gold gold gold...too much gold


----------



## k5ml3k

ceedoan said:


> list just came out so i think intel will eventually come in re: regular rigid vs washed caviar. also, BG does come out with a list but it's only july so i doubt they even have their buy books yet. we just have to keep waiting patiently.... (so hard to do!! hehe)



Oohh, thank you! I'm very new to this whole thing [emoji16]


----------



## Jereni

Ooh red lambskin jumbo with GHW!!!! That is my combo! I hope it's a good red.


----------



## luv4bags

Thanks for posting, excited about the pink mini ghw.  Hopefully it's a great caviar.


----------



## youngster

Elsbeth_ said:


> +1
> I sighed with relief ; I bought too many Chanel bags this year



+1, I really don't need to buy another this year lol, so it's probably a good thing.



UpTime said:


> Same here. Gold gold gold...too much gold



For cruise, you'd think there would be more silver hardware.  Hopefully the spring collection will have more silver.


----------



## k5ml3k

Do you guys know if the mini's are square or rectangle?


----------



## saycheeese

k5ml3k said:


> Do you guys know if the mini's are square or rectangle?


rectangle


----------



## k5ml3k

saycheeese said:


> rectangle



That's what I thought bc of the price but I was told they'd be squares?


----------



## Mosman

Oh no, no two tone day bag in single black caviar ghw, Regret did not get it last cruise collection !!!

Hope this collection caviar boy better look and quality than the fall collection !!!


----------



## saycheeese

k5ml3k said:


> That's what I thought bc of the price but I was told they'd be squares?


if you look at post #78, it says "Only rectangular minis, no square"


----------



## agnesman1996

I hope the red will be a true blue-tone red, and the caviar will be using the regular rigid caviar x fingers crossed


----------



## bagaholic1303

Hi ladies and gents, any Intel on the turquois green chevron classic flap in this picture which I assume is from Cruise? It's to die for!


----------



## bagaholic1303

agnesman1996 said:


> I hope the red will be a true blue-tone red, and the caviar will be using the regular rigid caviar x fingers crossed


Hun refer to my previous post with a pic of one of the travel roller bags from cruise- perhaps it's a more bright red?


----------



## Yoshi1296

The multicolor boys are coming!!!!


----------



## Skylover

So looking forward to dark pink caviar medium flap! Is dark pink different from fushia? And would the flap be double flap? Hmmmm....


----------



## Mosman

Skylover said:


> So looking forward to dark pink caviar medium flap! Is dark pink different from fushia? And would the flap be double flap? Hmmmm....


I hope the pink is like mauve pink !!!
Then I will grab one.
Being classic flap so it should be double flap !!!


----------



## mfa777

Also curious how dark pink would look like. What do you girls think? Hot pink or muted pink? [emoji848]


----------



## rk4265

Anyone have neimans list?


----------



## ceedoan

rk4265 said:


> Anyone have neimans list?



I think it's still too soon! act II hasn't even arrived yet so doubt they even have their buy books for cruise at the moment. I'm curious as well,  these two get the best stuff!! Lol


----------



## luer

Any mini in chevron pattern? Anyone knows?
Thanks!


----------



## Stacy31

Does anyone have information on the medium caviar classic in grey? Does anyone have pics and/or know if the shade will be a light, medium or dark grey? TIA!!


----------



## k5ml3k

Anybody any info on the burgundy boy?? So excited for this one!


----------



## sb1212

Anybody have info for SLG?


----------



## ceedoan

sb1212 said:


> Anybody have info for SLG?



+1. Can't wait to see all the colors!!! [emoji7]


----------



## kevlovlevis

ceedoan said:


> +1. Can't wait to see all the colors!!! [emoji7]


Card holder in that rainbow color, I'll take 3


----------



## SuhanaHarith

jennaprov said:


> Has anyone looked at pictures from the show last night? I thought it looked amazing. Pretty sure I spotted a rainbow boy with rainbow hardware (!!!!) that I will have to get my hands on! Also saw some amazing pins. They made an avocado one!!! So cute.



Please please share the pic that your saw the iridescent boy with rainbow hardware on the model. I'm also hunting for it! Much loves. [emoji173]️


----------



## SuhanaHarith

*BOY BAGS QUILTED*



Old medium in black caviar GHW $4700

Old medium in light beige caviar GHW $4700

Old medium in grey calfskin RHW $4700

Old medium in red calfskin GHW $4700

New medium in black caviar GHW $5200

New medium in khaki caviar GHW $5200

New medium in burgundy calfskin GHW $5200

Small in yellow calfskin RHW $4300

Small in light pink calfskin RHW $4300



*BOY CHANEL CUBA*



Mini in multicolor calfskin plexi/silver HW $3100

Small in multicolor calfskin plexi/RHW $4300

Small in khaki caviar G/S COMBO HW $4500

Small in dark beige iridescent tweed G/S COMBO HW $4300

Small in light pink tweed G/S COMBO HW $4300

Small in khaki tweed RHW $4300

Old medium in multicolor calfskin silver/plexi HW $4700

Old medium in blue caviar G/S COMBO HW $4900

New medium in white/blue/red embellished sequin GHW $5,500


I wanna see how the boys look like in photos anyone can share me the links? Much love[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Thanks!


----------



## ceedoan

kevlovlevis said:


> Card holder in that rainbow color, I'll take 3



LOL ME TOO!!!  i'm glad i'm not the only SLG addict on here. my friends and family just don't understand it!!!


----------



## SuhanaHarith

Is this the rainbow boy ? But the hardware isn't rainbow in Color. Huhu. [emoji26]


----------



## ceedoan

SuhanaHarith said:


> Is this the rainbow boy ? But the hardware isn't rainbow in Color. Huhu. [emoji26]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417251



yup! this looks like small rainbow boy with silver hardware!!! excited to see the other rainbow stuff like the SLG's!!


----------



## SuhanaHarith

ceedoan said:


> yup! this looks like small rainbow boy with silver hardware!!! excited to see the other rainbow stuff like the SLG's!!



Anyway what does G/S combo HW and Plexi HW stands for? [emoji851] Super bad at figuring out acronyms.

Do you think they have the rainbow in medium size? And in rainbow hardware? I will definitely purchase it! [emoji13][emoji13][emoji7][emoji7][emoji322][emoji322][emoji389][emoji389]


----------



## NatLV

SuhanaHarith said:


> Is this the rainbow boy ? But the hardware isn't rainbow in Color. Huhu. [emoji26]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417251


I have seen this pic here before and at first got excited and then .. not so much. Without offending anyone.. but doesnt it look "dirty"? these dark spots, especially around the border makes the bag look used and dirty, like it accumulated dust over time.. am I crazy? does anyone else see what I am talking about? if not for this brownish splattering, the bag is lovely and the colors are wonderful


----------



## LibJames

NatLV said:


> I have seen this pic here before and at first got excited and then .. not so much. Without offending anyone.. but doesnt it look "dirty"? these dark spots, especially around the border makes the bag look used and dirty, like it accumulated dust over time.. am I crazy? does anyone else see what I am talking about? if not for this brownish splattering, the bag is lovely and the colors are wonderful


ITA I love the bag otherwise, but I think first glance reads dirty.


----------



## littleclouds

mfa87 said:


> Also curious how dark pink would look like. What do you girls think? Hot pink or muted pink? [emoji848]



Me too! Can't wait to see what shade of pink it is!


----------



## ceedoan

mfa87 said:


> Also curious how dark pink would look like. What do you girls think? Hot pink or muted pink? [emoji848]



who knows with chanel! the dark pink from 16A (or it may be 16B) looked pinkish-red and they still called it "dark pink". they also labeled 14B taupe as "beige" LOL so who knows until it's actually released.


----------



## UpTime

Should nt they hire some one just to name colors right? With all the $$$ they get, cant they afford to hire a person?


----------



## Vanana

NatLV said:


> I have seen this pic here before and at first got excited and then .. not so much. Without offending anyone.. but doesnt it look "dirty"? these dark spots, especially around the border makes the bag look used and dirty, like it accumulated dust over time.. am I crazy? does anyone else see what I am talking about? if not for this brownish splattering, the bag is lovely and the colors are wonderful



SO RELIEVED!!! I thought for the longest time that I was the only one that didn't fully love it.  I would still ask to see it in person first to decide, but YES it looked dirty to me (you described it well).  It also looked more "matte" texture, which I don't exactly love as I always like the luxe texture of most boys where this looked a bit plastic-y to me (at least in photos), and also I am a bit bothered by the "plexi glass plate" in light green. I kind of like the leather strap's baby blue and pink though, but so far that's my favorite part of the bag so hopefully I'm safe this season at least on bags. I got a preview of the catalogue with photos on the bags and so far I'm safe... custom jewelry/accessories and RTW is another story though - so in trouble...!!!


----------



## Vanana

UpTime said:


> Should nt they hire some one just to name colors right? With all the $$$ they get, cant they afford to hire a person?



I was thinking that!!!  They should TOTALLY hire someone from J Crew. they're notorious for their crazy color naming schemes. that said, you can almost always visualize "exactly" the shade of the color that they're referring to in your mind - it's quite genius actually. Apparently they use food, seasonal smells, flowers, and destinations to help them name their exact shade of colors.  Chanel should totally like get their act together on this one.... with some of their seasonal color naming, it's like they're named by someone who didn't pay attention in kindergarten when they covered the colors lessons!  

Also, for Spring 2016, they had 2 shades of totally different bright blues, and they name them both... bright blue.... not very creative, though the colors were both beautiful (bought them both) but telling you, would have appreciated a different description!


----------



## Canadianchick

My SA is saying the collection may not be Available until as late as January and as early as October. However she will place my name on a list for the rainbow boy bag at the end of August. I can't lie the rainbow boy bag has stolen my heart.


----------



## sb1212

Do the SA's have a sneak peek on upcoming collections before they are actually released?


----------



## maariee

Hi. Does anyone know how much the Chanel t-shirts usually are? I really like the viva coco ones.


----------



## xxDxx

Would like to know this as well! (In €).


----------



## ilovenicebags

maariee said:


> Hi. Does anyone know how much the Chanel t-shirts usually are? I really like the viva coco ones.



I heard they were around $900USD but I am not positive as I chose not to put myself on the list for one. That was beyond my tshirt budget.


----------



## UpTime

ilovenicebags said:


> I heard they were around $900USD but I am not positive as I chose not to put myself on the list for one. That was beyond my tshirt budget.


No way. T shirt should be under $100. I think that is the price fir sweat shirt


----------



## Chanel923

It's Chanel, nothing is under $100!


----------



## UpTime

This t-shirt is 55£, I cant imagine it is $900 usd


----------



## maariee

ilovenicebags said:


> I heard they were around $900USD but I am not positive as I chose not to put myself on the list for one. That was beyond my tshirt budget.


Thanks! Went by the Chanel boutique where I live today and they didn't have any information on the Cruise collection yet. I fear you might be right about the price though... 
I was also trying to find out if there will be any rainbow SLG but they said they won't know what their store is getting until September.


----------



## ilovenicebags

maariee said:


> Thanks! Went by the Chanel boutique where I live today and they didn't have any information on the Cruise collection yet. I fear you might be right about the price though...
> I was also trying to find out if there will be any rainbow SLG but they said they won't know what their store is getting until September.



That price came from my Neimans SA. She was asking me if I wanted to be on the wait list. She said they were a little under $900. It's definitely going to be an expensive t shirt either way.


----------



## ceedoan

ilovenicebags said:


> I heard they were around $900USD but I am not positive as I chose not to put myself on the list for one. That was beyond my tshirt budget.



$900?!?!?!! good lord, i'd rather get a small SLG with that money or put it towards something nicer that may or may not get ruined in the washer!! LOL


----------



## Vanana

Yup saw the t-shirt in the book and it is indeed right under $900. Put it on my list for now as I figure I can decide later.  Like the t-shirt lots but my doubt comes from the fact that this t-shirt's design is cute but very "seasonal"...


----------



## Vanana

UpTime said:


> This t-shirt is 55£, I cant imagine it is $900 usd



I really like this! is this a Chanel t-shirt? how long ago did you get this? It is a much more "timeless" style than the cruise one...


----------



## UpTime

Vanana said:


> I really like this! is this a Chanel t-shirt? how long ago did you get this? It is a much more "timeless" style than the cruise one...


It was just last season and all sold out before I got to try. I was told it is slim fit and I tried personal shopper from Europe - but no luck. It is very simple design that we should have at least one for the price of $100, dont you think?

And Yes, it is Chanel tee [emoji7]


----------



## Vanana

UpTime said:


> It was just last season and all sold out before I got to try. I was told it is slim fit and I tried personal shopper from Europe - but no luck. It is very simple design that we should have at least one for the price of $100, dont you think?
> 
> And Yes, it is Chanel tee [emoji7]



No Way! really?!?!?! just last season?!?! how did I miss this?!?! I really hope they do t-shirts like this again in price point like this! I would buy at least 2, just in case!


----------



## UpTime

Vanana said:


> No Way! really?!?!?! just last season?!?! how did I miss this?!?! I really hope they do t-shirts like this again in price point like this! I would buy at least 2, just in case!


Hahaha, you r funny on 2 t shirts but I missed it as well so dont quote me on which season it was. Hope other tpfers can give more info


----------



## UpTime

Vanana said:


> No Way! really?!?!?! just last season?!?! how did I miss this?!?! I really hope they do t-shirts like this again in price point like this! I would buy at least 2, just in case!


I cant get anyone from the US to confirm on this design. Sometimes I even doubt it is authentic Chanel. This is a Europe shopper offered to me .


----------



## UpTime

ceedoan said:


> $900?!?!?!! good lord, i'd rather get a small SLG with that money or put it towards something nicer that may or may not get ruined in the washer!! LOL


Yes, I just confirmed with Saks as well. He said it come short and long sleeves in different colors so prices are from $900-1200


----------



## Vanana

UpTime said:


> I cant get anyone from the US to confirm on this design. Sometimes I even doubt it is authentic Chanel. This is a Europe shopper offered to me .


It's a cute t-shirt. it will be a mystery forever. I did wonder about the seemingly Birkin bag being carried by the character on the t-shirt?
I would love something fun and simple in chanel t-shirt for $100 though!!!!!


----------



## cocolv

Does anybody have any Intel on this? It was in the fashion show so I don't know if will be produced but I think it's a great piece. If it is produced, store & price please. Thank-you
[emoji1374][emoji846][emoji1083]

Never mind. Saw it on post 78. 
Sorry for any confusion caused.


----------



## cocolv

cocolv said:


> View attachment 3436880
> 
> 
> Does anybody have any Intel on this? It was in the fashion show so I don't know if will be produced but I think it's a great piece. If it is produced, store & price please. Thank-you
> [emoji1374][emoji846][emoji1083]



Whoops! Never mind [emoji849] I saw the info posted by UpTime at post number 78. Thanks, you gave us a lot of info. 
It's 7.7K Wow! [emoji857][emoji7]


----------



## UpTime

cocolv said:


> Whoops! Never mind [emoji849] I saw the info posted by UpTime at post number 78. Thanks, you gave us a lot of info.
> It's 7.7K Wow! [emoji857][emoji7]


I did? Hahaha, I don't even remember. I can't keep up with all info around here.


----------



## ilovenicebags

ceedoan said:


> $900?!?!?!! good lord, i'd rather get a small SLG with that money or put it towards something nicer that may or may not get ruined in the washer!! LOL



Yup. That's exactly why I told my SA I'll pass on putting myself on the wait list. That's beyond my tshirt budget and with a kid I would fear every thing that could stain it. Slgs are a lot more durable.


----------



## belle0511

ilovenicebags said:


> Omg is there a black with ghw xxl??? I need that



Chanel mini square in caviar usd 3100?


----------



## jennaprov

Does anyone have pics of the silver or pale gold woc?


----------



## lindamirella

Following!

Sent from my SM-G920F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## sb1212

When does the stores know what they will be getting?


----------



## bh4me

sb1212 said:


> When does the stores know what they will be getting?


Bloomies already has their list.


----------



## sb1212

bh4me said:


> Bloomies already has their list.



Oh really?!   Would they tell me what it is they are getting? Looking for new card holders


----------



## bh4me

sb1212 said:


> Oh really?!   Would they tell me what it is they are getting? Looking for new card holders


Yes, I only got information on what I was interested in. I'll pm you the SA info.


----------



## sb1212

bh4me said:


> Yes, I only got information on what I was interested in. I'll pm you the SA info.



Thanks!!


----------



## traumamama

Hi Ladies!  I just got this sent to me - it is a color swatch of the "dark pink" caviar for cruise


----------



## tramcaro

traumamama said:


> Hi Ladies!  I just got this sent to me - it is a color swatch of the "dark pink" caviar for cruise


I was hoping it would be more fuschia


----------



## traumamama

tramcaro said:


> I was hoping it would be more fuschia




Me too- but since it's a photo of a computer screen, I'm still holding out some hope ...


----------



## sb1212

traumamama said:


> Hi Ladies!  I just got this sent to me - it is a color swatch of the "dark pink" caviar for cruise



Where is this from?


----------



## traumamama

sb1212 said:


> Where is this from?



It's from an SA at a Chanel boutique...


----------



## sb1212

traumamama said:


> It's from an SA at a Chanel boutique...



Oh nice.  I'll reach out to my SA and see if she has info what's coming in


----------



## gail13

Vanana said:


> It's a cute t-shirt. it will be a mystery forever. I did wonder about the seemingly Birkin bag being carried by the character on the t-shirt?
> I would love something fun and simple in chanel t-shirt for $100 though!!!!!



I saw that shirt someplace it was not a official Chanel.  I think someone on IG was selling them.


----------



## Chanel923

traumamama said:


> Hi Ladies!  I just got this sent to me - it is a color swatch of the "dark pink" caviar for cruise


Looks kinda like a coral watermelon pink too me but it's caviar hope it looks good irl ... Just wish they should have come out with a red caviar instead. Hope this red lamb is same color as the recent red lamb boy  a true blue tone red


----------



## ceedoan

im so excited to see cruise 2017!!! oct-nov cannot come soon enough!! LOL


----------



## Miss CC

tramcaro said:


> I was hoping it would be more fuschia



Me too!!  This dark pink looks very similar to what was in prefall or act 1....I forget which exactly.


----------



## newcalimommy

Wish there were more pics available for ppl at me stuck at home with their newborn baby lol


----------



## Miss CC

newcalimommy said:


> Wish there were more pics available for ppl at me stuck at home with their newborn baby lol



You and me both lol. My baby is 6 weeks.


----------



## newcalimommy

Miss CC said:


> You and me both lol. My baby is 6 weeks.



Mine is 5 weeks old!! Lol cruising the chanel forum in Btwn the chaos is my me time these days haha


----------



## Vanana

traumamama said:


> Hi Ladies!  I just got this sent to me - it is a color swatch of the "dark pink" caviar for cruise


Yup.... at least 2 minis... sigh....


----------



## sb1212

Anyone know when BG might get their list for cruise?


----------



## glamourous1098

Anyone know who might stock this shirt?


----------



## ceedoan

Miss CC said:


> You and me both lol. My baby is 6 weeks.





newcalimommy said:


> Mine is 5 weeks old!! Lol cruising the chanel forum in Btwn the chaos is my me time these days haha



aww congrats!! this is totally off topic but i saw these posts and had to comment. i also did A LOT of TPF surfing during maternity leave LOLLL. it's good but also horrible bc going out when they are that young takes SO LONG to get ready. literally an hour before we can even make a target run!! haha.... mine's 6 months now so cherish this time! it goes by sooo fast!!


----------



## UpTime

glamourous1098 said:


> Anyone know who might stock this shirt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465117


You can put your name down on the reserve list now. My SA at SAKS can do that. You can chat with him about it +12674538641


----------



## glamourous1098

UpTime said:


> You can put your name down on the reserve list now. My SA at SAKS can do that. You can chat with him about it +12674538641


Thank you!  Do you have any idea of pricing?


----------



## UpTime

glamourous1098 said:


> Thank you!  Do you have any idea of pricing?


I heard he mentioned around $900. It comes with multiple colors and long/short sleeves so prices are varies. You should talk to him for details


----------



## Miss CC

ceedoan said:


> aww congrats!! this is totally off topic but i saw these posts and had to comment. i also did A LOT of TPF surfing during maternity leave LOLLL. it's good but also horrible bc going out when they are that young takes SO LONG to get ready. literally an hour before we can even make a target run!! haha.... mine's 6 months now so cherish this time! it goes by sooo fast!!



Thank you!!  I also have a 21 month old so life gets a little crazy sometimes but I'm cherishing it all. Coming on tpf is totally my way to wind down and relax....look at some eye candy [emoji7]. Btw ceedoan when my daughter was younger she had toooons of rolls just like your baby.  My little boy may be on his way there soon too. Love love love chubby babies!! [emoji7]


----------



## mmaya

traumamama said:


> Hi Ladies!  I just got this sent to me - it is a color swatch of the "dark pink" caviar for cruise


Thank you for the swatch, wish it was ballerina pink...


----------



## traumamama

mmaya said:


> Thank you for the swatch, wish it was ballerina pink...




Bergdorf's is getting a light pink mini- they are taking pre-orders now hth!


----------



## Miss CC

traumamama said:


> Bergdorf's is getting a light pink mini- they are taking pre-orders now hth!



Ooo can't wait to see the light pink [emoji7].


----------



## lindamirella

Waiting to see real pictures [emoji26][emoji36][emoji36][emoji36]

Sent from my SM-G920F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## sb1212

Any color swatches for card holders


----------



## Snowy71

traumamama said:


> Bergdorf's is getting a light pink mini- they are taking pre-orders now hth!



wow! Thank you for sharing! Is the light pink mini in Caviar rectangular?


----------



## swe3tbeb3

traumamama said:


> Hi Ladies!  I just got this sent to me - it is a color swatch of the "dark pink" caviar for cruise



Hi!  Would you happen to have the grey and light pink swatch as well?


----------



## traumamama

Snowy71 said:


> wow! Thank you for sharing! Is the light pink mini in Caviar rectangular?



Not sure- you would have to call and ask, sorry!


----------



## traumamama

swe3tbeb3 said:


> Hi!  Would you happen to have the grey and light pink swatch as well?



Sorry, I don't


----------



## swe3tbeb3

traumamama said:


> Sorry, I don't



Are you able to find out?  Sorry I'm so curious if the grey that's why [emoji848]


----------



## traumamama

swe3tbeb3 said:


> Are you able to find out?  Sorry I'm so curious if the grey that's why [emoji848]



Not sure, but will try.  If I can get it, i will definitely post


----------



## swe3tbeb3

traumamama said:


> Not sure, but will try.  If I can get it, i will definitely post



Thank you!!!


----------



## Plumeria233

Snowy71 said:


> wow! Thank you for sharing! Is the light pink mini in Caviar rectangular?



I have pre-ordered the BG pink mini. I have not seen a color swatch but my understanding is that it is a rectangular pale/"baby" pink in lambskin with LTGHW.

This following link provides a BG Cruise 2017 list posted by CATEYES in the Boutique/Dept Store Finds thread (Post# 1127):

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...-seen-where-no-chatting-please.937411/page-76


----------



## sanadkhan

Hi,

Would anyone know if any black rectangular minis are going to be available for cruise 16/17?

My personal shopper in heathrow told me chanel will be doing another price increase in January for UK even though we just had 2 recent increases one was due to brexit :/

Really need a black mini rectangular info would be appreciated


----------



## s2_steph

sanadkhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would anyone know if any black rectangular minis are going to be available for cruise 16/17?
> 
> My personal shopper in heathrow told me chanel will be doing another price increase in January for UK even though we just had 2 recent increases one was due to brexit :/
> 
> Really need a black mini rectangular info would be appreciated



I believe there is a black caviar rectangle mini with shiny light gold hardware coming out for cruise. It is going to be hard to get though because everyone is looking for it too. Cruise should launch during November


----------



## sb1212

Anyone know or seen what the turquoise caviar will look like?


----------



## Omaymatia

traumamama said:


> Hi Ladies!  I just got this sent to me - it is a color swatch of the "dark pink" caviar for cruise


Could you please ask your SA for the colour swatch code for the black mini that will come for the cruise?? Pleaaaaase


----------



## traumamama

Omaymatia said:


> Could you please ask your SA for the colour swatch code for the black mini that will come for the cruise?? Pleaaaaase



Dang sorry, I don't have it


----------



## MaryJoe84

traumamama said:


> Hi Ladies!  I just got this sent to me - it is a color swatch of the "dark pink" caviar for cruise



OMG, this looks pretty - but I have another question  - there's another colour seen on the swatch (on the left side), looks like white or ivory... Can you confirm this? Read about a white Mini coming for Cruise and curious if this is the swatch for it...


----------



## traumamama

MaryJoe84 said:


> OMG, this looks pretty - but I have another question  - there's another colour seen on the swatch (on the left side), looks like white or ivory... Can you confirm this? Read about a white Mini coming for Cruise and curious if this is the swatch for it...


I have also heard there will be white caviar minis for cruise- so I wouldn't be surprised if that is the swatch!


----------



## MaryJoe84

traumamama said:


> I have also heard there will be white caviar minis for cruise- so I wouldn't be surprised if that is the swatch!



That would be awesome! Waiting for a white Mini for a while to cross my path and I'm hoping that with this Cruise collection I'll be lucky


----------



## maariee

Hello. I found this article from Elle Germany where I think they say the viva cuba T - shirt is going to cost around €690, but I don't speak German so maybe someone who does can confirm it  
http://www.elle.de/chanel-cruise-collection-2016-cuba-t-shirt


----------



## Marlee

maariee said:


> Hello. I found this article from Elle Germany where I think they say the viva cuba T - shirt is going to cost around €690, but I don't speak German so maybe someone who does can confirm it
> http://www.elle.de/chanel-cruise-collection-2016-cuba-t-shirt



You translated it correctly


----------



## Mei Kuan Im

i just saw the picture on the Chanel mini cruise 2017 forum that the black mini is edge stitching, anyone has any idea if the white mini will have the same stitching since they're from the same collection?


----------



## ceedoan

Mei Kuan Im said:


> i just saw the picture on the Chanel mini cruise 2017 forum that the black mini is edge stitching, anyone has any idea if the white mini will have the same stitching since they're from the same collection?



can u show a side by side pic of edge stitching compared to no edge stitching?? i saw that mini and thought it was gorgeous, not sure i know what you're referring to, thanks!


----------



## Mei Kuan Im

ceedoan said:


> can u show a side by side pic of edge stitching compared to no edge stitching?? i saw that mini and thought it was gorgeous, not sure i know what you're referring to, thanks!



The first one is edge stitching and the second one is the "inverted" stitching, the third one is a close comparison among two...


----------



## ceedoan

Mei Kuan Im said:


> The first one is edge stitching and the second one is the "inverted" stitching, the third one is a close comparison among two...



i love both!! to be honest i wasn't even paying attention and didn't even notice that!! lol!! my lambskin bags have had the inverted stitching and my caviar ones have had the edge stitch, i love it all and am just so happy to have gotten a caviar rect mini!!


----------



## Mone

maariee said:


> Hello. I found this article from Elle Germany where I think they say the viva cuba T - shirt is going to cost around €690, but I don't speak German so maybe someone who does can confirm it
> http://www.elle.de/chanel-cruise-collection-2016-cuba-t-shirt



Because of the high demand some shops will only sell them with a jacket or other clothing from the collection!


----------



## Baghongkonglady

Mone said:


> Because of the high demand some shops will only sell them with a jacket or other clothing from the collection!


I think this is outrageous! Let the people buy what they want! One of the things I don't like about Chanel. Once I wanted to but a sh caviar m/l cf and a SA admitted she could only show it to me if I bought some clothing. I wrote a heated letter to customer services.


----------



## deb68nc

Baghongkonglady said:


> I think this is outrageous! Let the people buy what they want! One of the things I don't like about Chanel. Once I wanted to but a sh caviar m/l cf and a SA admitted she could only show it to me if I bought some clothing. I wrote a heated letter to customer services.


For the prices Chanel charges they have the audacity to demand something else to be bought just to purchase one particular item...Shame on them


----------



## Baghongkonglady

In my letter I said their approach cheapens their brand. If that's what they think it takes to get a customer to buy their clothes, then they don't have a good opinion of their clothes offering. I was incensed. The following day I was invited to come to buy the bag. Off putting.


----------



## agnesman1996

Baghongkonglady said:


> In my letter I said their approach cheapens their brand. If that's what they think it takes to get a customer to buy their clothes, then they don't have a good opinion of their clothes offering. I was incensed. The following day I was invited to come to buy the bag. Off putting.


That's ridiculous! I'm sorry that you have to been thru this. This is the first time i heard about such experience, even i've faced situations where my local store hold sought-after pieces (minis) in the back for they Super VVIPs (regular customers) and lied to me they didn't receive that item.
I think the sales tactics Chanel use is slowly following the footsteps of Hermes - playing hard to get, which IMO is ridiculous. Like im paying so much money and i have to 'beg' them to sell the bag to me  i have only 2-3 items on my Chanel wishlist, and once I successfully collected them all, i think i'm done with Chanel, due to the outrageous price increases and customer services.


----------



## Baghongkonglady

agnesman1996 said:


> That's ridiculous! I'm sorry that you have to been thru this. This is the first time i heard about such experience, even i've faced situations where my local store hold sought-after pieces (minis) in the back for they Super VVIPs (regular customers) and lied to me they didn't receive that item.
> I think the sales tactics Chanel use is slowly following the footsteps of Hermes - playing hard to get, which IMO is ridiculous. Like im paying so much money and i have to 'beg' them to sell the bag to me  i have only 2-3 items on my Chanel wishlist, and once I successfully collected them all, i think i'm done with Chanel, due to the outrageous price increases and customer services.


So true, and crazy. I don't know what makes someone a VIP but I had this experience after having bought 10 bags. I'm not sure what it takes, but particularly here in HK I guess there are probably people who dress head to toe in Chanel. I don't like their tactics!


----------



## agnesman1996

Baghongkonglady said:


> So true, and crazy. I don't know what makes someone a VIP but I had this experience after having bought 10 bags. I'm not sure what it takes, but particularly here in HK I guess there are probably people who dress head to toe in Chanel. I don't like their tactics!


 maybe those VIPs buy a bag each month/week OR they buy a lot of Chanel clothes as well!? lol personally i can't afford to spend so much on clothings, i mean i wud spend mad money on handbags (not at the Hermes level yet), sometimes on shoes but not designer clothings. Zara and ASOS clothings are good enough for me


----------



## maariee

Mone said:


> Because of the high demand some shops will only sell them with a jacket or other clothing from the collection!


Haha. Seriously? That's ridiculous. I have some many questions right now. Is that something they usually do? Is it a world wide policy? Clearly they've priced it too low for their own liking then if they feel they have to make it more expensive; p


----------



## agnesman1996

maariee said:


> Haha. Seriously? That's ridiculous. I have some many questions right now. Is that something they usually do? Is it a world wide policy? Clearly they've priced it too low for their own liking then if they feel they have to make it more expensive; p


I don't think it is a worldwide policy, maybe just particular stores or SAs do that. At least stores i have visited in AU, HK and Bangkok didn't do that to me!


----------



## Plumeria233

maariee said:


> Haha. Seriously? That's ridiculous. I have some many questions right now. Is that something they usually do? Is it a world wide policy? Clearly they've priced it too low for their own liking then if they feel they have to make it more expensive; p



FWIW: I have NEVER experienced ANY luxury brand boutique in the United States "pull" this tactic on me.


----------



## Baghongkonglady

Well here in HK the SA said it to me outright! The manager who I complained to denied its veracity but he was just trying to placate me!


----------



## Plumeria233

Baghongkonglady said:


> Well here in HK the SA said it to me outright! The manager who I complained to denied its veracity but he was just trying to placate me!


 
One thing I will readily admit is having worked with one or more "shifty" and "shady" Sales Associates. Please know "Baghongkonglady" that I am not denying your experience. I have encountered a few SAs who only have their own agenda in mind, rather than respecting the protocol of the brand. However, I can usually spot these individuals rather quickly and I immediately terminate our contact. 
I applaud you for writing letters and sharing your experience with management. If you continued to feel that the manager was equally inappropriate, I would contact corporate. In the US, our Chanel Hotline is a very good resource for this. Getting off topic here...

✨Cannot wait for my Cruise 2017 jumbo classic flap in turquoise caviar leather to arrive! ✨


----------



## msohm

Saw this on Instagram! Must be the new light pink for cruise!? Trying to get my hands on a mini!


----------



## Hobbiezm

ihalhaiha said:


> Saw this on Instagram! Must be the new light pink for cruise!? Trying to get my hands on a mini!



Thanks for sharing! She's beautiful!!


----------



## msohm

Hobbiezm said:


> Thanks for sharing! She's beautiful!!



I know! I'm in love! So much puffier than the 16B light pink mini. I'm going to be missing the new Cruise collection in Paris by a few days so I'm hoping one of my SAs pulls through with a mini!


----------



## nashpoo

ihalhaiha said:


> Saw this on Instagram! Must be the new light pink for cruise!? Trying to get my hands on a mini!


Is this the same pink?


----------



## msohm

nashpoo said:


> Is this the same pink?



No, I don't think so. The one I posted on the finds thread was 16B. I believe that IG photo is from Cruise. I'm not 100% sure though. I was randomly browsing the chanel hashtag.

I do really like the 16B shade.. it's just so flat though. I'm hoping Cruise also has the sturdier lambskin like 16K.


----------



## XCCX

Any info about the classic quilted ballerinas for cruise?


----------



## nashpoo

ihalhaiha said:


> No, I don't think so. The one I posted on the finds thread was 16B. I believe that IG photo is from Cruise. I'm not 100% sure though. I was randomly browsing the chanel hashtag.
> 
> I do really like the 16B shade.. it's just so flat though. I'm hoping Cruise also has the sturdier lambskin like 16K.


Ahh okay! I was thinking the same thing. Looks like the bag is deflated


----------



## Jereni

ihalhaiha said:


> Saw this on Instagram! Must be the new light pink for cruise!? Trying to get my hands on a mini!



This looks close to the light pink I saw on the medium boy today (calfskin). It is beauuuuuuutiful [emoji7]


----------



## msohm

Jereni said:


> This looks close to the light pink I saw on the medium boy today (calfskin). It is beauuuuuuutiful [emoji7]



New for cruise too? Do you remember what the hardware was? My aunt was looking for a pink boy.


----------



## nashpoo

Saw this on Instagram [emoji5]


----------



## Miss CC

ihalhaiha said:


> Saw this on Instagram! Must be the new light pink for cruise!? Trying to get my hands on a mini!



So pretty!!  I'm on he waitlist for the pink mini. I'm a little worried about color transfer though..


----------



## yenny

Im purchasing this today from my saks SA.  He said there is more than 30 people on waiting list. 

17c I believe


----------



## ceedoan

Ahhhh these rainbow boys are so fascinating!! Love the colors on this one!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Jereni

ihalhaiha said:


> New for cruise too? Do you remember what the hardware was? My aunt was looking for a pink boy.



Yes for cruise! The hardware was aged ruthenium. It looks freakin awesome against the light pink.

Edited to add: the leather is calfskin (but not caviar)


----------



## msohm

Jereni said:


> Yes for cruise! The hardware was aged ruthenium. It looks freakin awesome against the light pink.
> 
> Edited to add: the leather is calfskin (but not caviar)



I love Cruise already! Thanks for clarifying! I'm heading to Paris next week, but I'm afraid I'm too early for Cruise in Europe. Would've enjoyed the savings!


----------



## Bother Free

ihalhaiha said:


> Saw this on Instagram! Must be the new light pink for cruise!? Trying to get my hands on a mini!


My SA told me this is the new light pink for Cruise. I passed on it cause I have a light pink in lamb with SH. I saw this new light pink jumbo in person and I think it has a hint of peachy tone to it. It's still pretty, but I had a different shade of pink in mind and wanted it in caviar.


----------



## msohm

Bother Free said:


> My SA told me this is the new light pink for Cruise. I passed on it cause I have a light pink in lamb with SH. I saw this new light pink jumbo in person and I think it has a hint of peachy tone to it. It's still pretty, but I had a different shade of pink in mind and wanted it in caviar.



That sounds exactly what I'm looking for! A more peach/beige pink because I already have a pink pink boy. Thank you so much for your insight! I definitely wish it was caviar for durability.


----------



## xsimplicity

ihalhaiha said:


> Saw this on Instagram! Must be the new light pink for cruise!? Trying to get my hands on a mini!



Love this color and would love it in a mini too. But I'm wondering how it wears over time? Lambskin scares me - even though the newer lambskin seem to be more durable.


----------



## lindamirella

ihalhaiha said:


> I love Cruise already! Thanks for clarifying! I'm heading to Paris next week, but I'm afraid I'm too early for Cruise in Europe. Would've enjoyed the savings!


Cruise will arrive middle of November 

Sent from my SM-G920F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Bother Free

ihalhaiha said:


> That sounds exactly what I'm looking for! A more peach/beige pink because I already have a pink pink boy. Thank you so much for your insight! I definitely wish it was caviar for durability.


NP! 
The peachy pink is subtle, but still really pretty against the GH.


----------



## msohm

xsimplicity said:


> Love this color and would love it in a mini too. But I'm wondering how it wears over time? Lambskin scares me - even though the newer lambskin seem to be more durable.



I'm afraid of color transfer too, but I don't think this will be an everyday bag for me. I would LOVE the pink and lghw whereas I have a pretty navy lambskin mini (definitely more durable than previous lambskin minis) with srhw that I like, but it doesn't make my heart skip a beat. 

Actually, I've been considering getting rid of that one because I've only worn it once since I've purchased it (I've been editing my collection to make sure I love and use everything I have).


----------



## pecknnibble

For anyone in Asia, cruise arrived in Japan today! The price tax-free is still higher than the US but I didn't get a chance to waitlist for the mini so I was able to snatch one up. I'm so excited!!


----------



## ceedoan

pecknnibble said:


> For anyone in Asia, cruise arrived in Japan today! The price tax-free is still higher than the US but I didn't get a chance to waitlist for the mini so I was able to snatch one up. I'm so excited!!



YAY!!!! congrats, that is great to hear. sometimes i find that with chanel, you just have to be at the right place, right time.


----------



## k5ml3k

For those that have seen the  caviar...is it the same as the past season? The washed caviar or is it the good ole caviar?


----------



## pecknnibble

k5ml3k said:


> For those that have seen the  caviar...is it the same as the past season? The washed caviar or is it the good ole caviar?



It's definitely not the washed caviar. This one is stiff like regular caviar but the grains seem a little flatter and less raised. I love the edge stitching this season!


----------



## Miss CC

xsimplicity said:


> Love this color and would love it in a mini too. But I'm wondering how it wears over time? Lambskin scares me - even though the newer lambskin seem to be more durable.



I'm on the waitlist for the pink mini but I'm also hesitant due to the lambskin. I'm wondering if there's been a light pink caviar mini that's been out in recent years?


----------



## Wigglyworm

Love the baby pink flap. Can't wait to see this instore


----------



## pecknnibble

ceedoan said:


> YAY!!!! congrats, that is great to hear. sometimes i find that with chanel, you just have to be at the right place, right time.



I couldn't agree more! I actually visited chanel earlier in the week and almost gave up bc cruise wasn't available yet. But I was on my way to the train station today and it caught my eye. So lucky!!


----------



## gml63

Hi All,
Does anyone know when the rainbow mini/small boy will be released? I would prefer that over the old medium. 

Thank you!


----------



## xsimplicity

Miss CC said:


> I'm on the waitlist for the pink mini but I'm also hesitant due to the lambskin. I'm wondering if there's been a light pink caviar mini that's been out in recent years?


I haven't seem a light pink caviar one, but that would be divine. I remember there was another pink square mini released last year.


----------



## Miss CC

xsimplicity said:


> I haven't seem a light pink caviar one, but that would be divine. I remember there was another pink square mini released last year.



Oh I wish Chanel would come out with one!! [emoji7]


----------



## cutiecue

Hello. Anyone here who has a black boy caviar in ghw for cruise 2017.  I have purchased a black boy caviar in ghw at NM and surprised that the interior lining is color green?!


----------



## chlamy

cutiecue said:


> Hello. Anyone here who has a black boy caviar in ghw for cruise 2017.  I have purchased a black boy caviar in ghw at NM and surprised that the interior lining is color green?!



Somebody posted a picture of an interior of Cruise 17 caviar boy and yes it's a brownish green color. I'm sorry I can't recall which thread I've seen the picture in. Perhaps try asking in the Boys thread?


----------



## chlamy

cutiecue said:


> Hello. Anyone here who has a black boy caviar in ghw for cruise 2017.  I have purchased a black boy caviar in ghw at NM and surprised that the interior lining is color green?!



I found a picture posted by another member. I dont know how to link another thread to this one on my phone so here's the pic.


----------



## andreaxabc

cutiecue said:


> Hello. Anyone here who has a black boy caviar in ghw for cruise 2017.  I have purchased a black boy caviar in ghw at NM and surprised that the interior lining is color green?!



Agreed! I got this bag last week and I guess the lighting was dark because I didn't notice the interior was olive green until I took it out in daylight and opened it up. I think it's bizarre but not enough to return it. I do wish it were just black. Or burgundy if they were going to go with a colored lining.


----------



## tulipfield

So is Cruise in stores already in the States?  It's not here in Korea yet and I'm debating whether to order the brooch I want from an American store or wait and see whether it's available here.


----------



## cutiecue

chlamy said:


> I found a picture posted by another member. I dont know how to link another thread to this one on my phone so here's the pic.
> View attachment 3513539


Thank you so much. Just want to make sure


----------



## cutiecue

andreaxabc said:


> Agreed! I got this bag last week and I guess the lighting was dark because I didn't notice the interior was olive green until I took it out in daylight and opened it up. I think it's bizarre but not enough to return it. I do wish it were just black. Or burgundy if they were going to go with a colored lining.


Thank you for replying back. What in the world was Chanel thinking? I wish the lining is black or at least burgundy.


----------



## pigleto972001

Has anyone seen the avocado pin? Would love to get one


----------



## tulipfield

pigleto972001 said:


> Has anyone seen the avocado pin? Would love to get one



That is the one I want.  [emoji15]


----------



## Bother Free

pigleto972001 said:


> Has anyone seen the avocado pin? Would love to get one


Here is my avocado pin


----------



## UpTime

Bother Free said:


> Here is my avocado pin [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3514104


So cute Brother Free


----------



## Bother Free

UpTime said:


> So cute Brother Free


Thank you so much UpTime!!


----------



## pigleto972001

So cute ! Is it a single pin or part of a set ?


----------



## Bother Free

pigleto972001 said:


> So cute ! Is it a single pin or part of a set ?


It's a single pin


----------



## pigleto972001

Cute ! I am trying to find one. Hard to get apparently !!


----------



## pigleto972001

Bother Free said:


> Here is my avocado pin
> 
> View attachment 3514104



I called Chanel Orlando. Bettina is awesome. She tracked one down. Apparently there were maybe only 18 for the US and a lot had sold already. My Neimans guy had said the cruise stuff would go fast.


----------



## Bother Free

pigleto972001 said:


> I called Chanel Orlando. Bettina is awesome. She tracked one down. Apparently there were maybe only 18 for the US and a lot had sold already. My Neimans guy had said the cruise stuff would go fast.


Congrats on your avocado pin! It is super adorable


----------



## sheanabelle

Bother Free said:


> Here is my avocado pin
> 
> View attachment 3514104



Amazing!! I saw the pineapple in person today & passed but the avocado would have sold me for sure!!!


----------



## Bother Free

sheanabelle said:


> Amazing!! I saw the pineapple in person today & passed but the avocado would have sold me for sure!!!


Thank you sheanabelle!! 
It's hard to say no to the avocado pin


----------



## pigleto972001

What sold me was the little crystals around the edges !!!! The chanel website was updated to include cruise. I wish the bracelets w the pins had removable pins !!


----------



## JazzyMac

pigleto972001 said:


> What sold me was the little crystals around the edges !!!! The chanel website was updated to include cruise. I wish the bracelets w the pins had removable pins !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515151



I hadn't even noticed the crystals. That's gorgeous!!


----------



## protein_

Bother Free said:


> Here is my avocado pin



Oh soooo sweet!!!!

Lucky you!!!!!!!!

Desperate for the avocado pin and the palm tree one...  Maybe also the pineapple one -- I've gotten obsessed with gardening and the only thing that's not died on me are my pineapple plants! 

My Chanel boutique (Panama City, Panama) is only receiving the collection in December though


----------



## Bother Free

protein_ said:


> Oh soooo sweet!!!!
> 
> Lucky you!!!!!!!!
> 
> Desperate for the avocado pin and the palm tree one...  Maybe also the pineapple one -- I've gotten obsessed with gardening and the only thing that's not died on me are my pineapple plants!
> 
> My Chanel boutique (Panama City, Panama) is only receiving the collection in December though


Thank you protein_!! 
Pineapple, palm tree and avocado are adorable. Hope you'll get them in December


----------



## Louellaboo

cutiecue said:


> Hello. Anyone here who has a black boy caviar in ghw for cruise 2017.  I have purchased a black boy caviar in ghw at NM and surprised that the interior lining is color green?!


Hi can you post some pics I'm from uk and cruise not here yet I really want to get the same bag I bet it's gorge can you get pics of the hardware pleeese


----------



## Acctt

Hi chanel lovers! 

Anyone knows the code of these bags? (Chanel mini square chevron with lghw and mini square lambskin with shw both prt of the cruise collection)

Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## XCCX

From the instagram account of this lovely lady [emoji304] 

I just love how she styled it! She makes the bag look sooo good!!!


----------



## XCCX

Wow!!! NicoleT29 just shared this in the stock thread and I had to share my excitement about it since I can not chat there! Lol

I would totally get this if I didn't get my camel caviar boy last month!!!


----------



## tulipfield

pigleto972001 said:


> I called Chanel Orlando. Bettina is awesome. She tracked one down. Apparently there were maybe only 18 for the US and a lot had sold already. My Neimans guy had said the cruise stuff would go fast.



Only 18?  [emoji50]  Guess I shouldn't hold my breath.  >.<


----------



## rhm

xactreality said:


> Wow!!! NicoleT29 just shared this in the stock thread and I had to share my excitement about it since I can not chat there! Lol
> 
> I would totally get this if I didn't get my camel caviar boy last month!!!
> 
> View attachment 3518592



If anyone know which location in the USA ordered this exact style in the small size please let me know!!!


----------



## Hobbiezm

xactreality said:


> Wow!!! NicoleT29 just shared this in the stock thread and I had to share my excitement about it since I can not chat there! Lol
> 
> I would totally get this if I didn't get my camel caviar boy last month!!!
> 
> View attachment 3518592




Beautiful! Is she beige or pink??!? I can't tell here @ the airport ..


----------



## bellaNlawrence

love the rainbow boy


----------



## XCCX

Hobbiezm said:


> Beautiful! Is she beige or pink??!? I can't tell here @ the airport ..



I can't really tell either since I haven't seen it in real.. but I definitely see some pink in it..

I'm loving the fact that Chanel is making more colors of the boy bag in caviar!


----------



## XCCX

I asked this before but it seems the quilted flats are not getting any attention with all of these gorgeous bags!

Could anyone share which colors were released recently in the quilted ballerinas?

Thanks!


----------



## lindamirella

I hope to get hold of this soon!!! Dark Pink Square!

Sent from my SM-G920F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## rikkuex

lindamirella said:


> View attachment 3519042
> 
> 
> I hope to get hold of this soon!!! Dark Pink Square!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using PurseForum mobile app



That is GORGEOUS, I nearly died. Which country are you from?! I hope they bring this into my region oh gosh!


----------



## lindamirella

rikkuex said:


> That is GORGEOUS, I nearly died. Which country are you from?! I hope they bring this into my region oh gosh!


Hi! I'm located in EU. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Acctt

lindamirella said:


> Hi! I'm located in EU.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using PurseForum mobile app



Wow love it! Where are you exactly?


----------



## UpTime

My Hirshleifer NY SA just showed Cruise list. If you see anythinh you like, PM for SA info


----------



## pigleto972001

tulipfield said:


> Only 18?  [emoji50]  Guess I shouldn't hold my breath.  >.<



That's in the chanel boutiques. She could prob find another one. She works at chanel Orlando. She worked to get mine all day !


----------



## michi_chi

Louellaboo said:


> Hi can you post some pics I'm from uk and cruise not here yet I really want to get the same bag I bet it's gorge can you get pics of the hardware pleeese



not sure if you already know about it, but I've been told that Cruise 2017 collection is hitting UK boutiques on Monday (14th November)


----------



## Plumeria233

I just returned from visiting the Chanel Boutique on Rodeo Drive in Beverly Hills, CA. I was surprised to learn that the Rainbow Boy Bag is in plentiful supply. It is definitely not a limited item piece, at least not at this large volume boutique.

✨Point of my story: NO ONE should feel like they should have to settle for the Rainbow Boy that their SA reveals to them, especially if the handbag does not have all the gorgeous colors featured on it.✨

For instance, here are pictures of two Rainbow Boys I have pulled from photos posted to TPF:

(1) just recently posted to the "Boutique/Store Finds" Thread,
Post #1564:



(2) posted from someone's IG account, posted in this Thread:
Post #268



In my humble opinion, (2) is far more gorgeous than (1), which is probably why (1) is posted under the "Finds" thread. My guess is that (1) was passed-on for another Rainbow Boy featuring more stunning colors like the bag featured in (2).


----------



## **Ann**

Plumeria233 said:


> I just returned from visiting the Chanel Boutique on Rodeo Drive in Beverly Hills, CA. I was surprised to learn that the Rainbow Boy Bag is in plentiful supply. It is definitely not a limited item piece, at least not at this large volume boutique.
> 
> ✨Point of my story: NO ONE should feel like they should have to settle for the Rainbow Boy that their SA reveals to them, especially if the handbag does not have all the gorgeous colors featured on it.✨
> 
> For instance, here are pictures of two Rainbow Boys I have pulled from photos posted to TPF:
> 
> (1) just recently posted to the "Boutique/Store Finds" Thread,
> Post #1564:
> View attachment 3519717
> 
> 
> (2) posted from someone's IG account, posted in this Thread:
> Post #268
> View attachment 3519718
> 
> 
> In my humble opinion, (2) is far more gorgeous than (1), which is probably why (1) is posted under the "Finds" thread. My guess is that (1) was passed-on for another Rainbow Boy featuring more stunning colors like the bag featured in (2).



Agree. I wish they would of made some SLG in the rainbow!


----------



## bags4fun

Plumeria233 said:


> I just returned from visiting the Chanel Boutique on Rodeo Drive in Beverly Hills, CA. I was surprised to learn that the Rainbow Boy Bag is in plentiful supply. It is definitely not a limited item piece, at least not at this large volume boutique.
> 
> ✨Point of my story: NO ONE should feel like they should have to settle for the Rainbow Boy that their SA reveals to them, especially if the handbag does not have all the gorgeous colors featured on it.✨
> 
> For instance, here are pictures of two Rainbow Boys I have pulled from photos posted to TPF:
> 
> (1) just recently posted to the "Boutique/Store Finds" Thread,
> Post #1564:
> View attachment 3519717
> 
> 
> (2) posted from someone's IG account, posted in this Thread:
> Post #268
> View attachment 3519718
> 
> 
> In my humble opinion, (2) is far more gorgeous than (1), which is probably why (1) is posted under the "Finds" thread. My guess is that (1) was passed-on for another Rainbow Boy featuring more stunning colors like the bag featured in (2).


I think I might like the first color better!  Green is my favorite color.  So maybe there is a color for everyone.  That's a good thing!


----------



## UpTime

Jereni said:


> Same here. If it is kinda sueded, for example, that would be a big no for me. I have one suede bag - a PS1 pouch. And while I still like it, I will never buy a suede bag again.


Jereni, remember we talked about this flap bag? Hirshleifers has it in blue instead of the tan color


----------



## UpTime

Jereni said:


> This bag on the other hand, I would get a ton of use out of.
> 
> View attachment 3357031
> 
> 
> I'm hoping it's not just a runway bag... And that it is in the typical CF price range...


----------



## Plumeria233

UpTime said:


> View attachment 3524962



Did you happen to catch the price on this jumbo classic flap, dear UpTime?! $5,700USD 
Needless to say I was surprised and curious about the price increase . . .


----------



## UpTime

Plumeria233 said:


> Did you happen to catch the price on this jumbo classic flap, dear UpTime?! $5,700USD
> Needless to say I was surprised and curious about the price increase . . .


Omg, r you serious?


----------



## Plumeria233

UpTime said:


> Omg, r you serious?



Yes indeed! I wonder if that is a warning/"red flag" of a possible price increase "to-come"?!

Granted it is "only" $200 more, but ANY $ more is $1 too many. Yikes!


----------



## UpTime

Plumeria233 said:


> Yes indeed! I wonder if that is a warning/"red flag" of a possible price increase "to-come"?!
> 
> Granted it is "only" $200 more, but ANY $ more is $1 too many. Yikes!


I cant say anything, speechless. Thanks for head up. [emoji26]


----------



## tulipfield

pigleto972001 said:


> That's in the chanel boutiques. She could prob find another one. She works at chanel Orlando. She worked to get mine all day !



Thank you for the encouragement!  I got the only one at one of my local boutiques this morning.  

So thrilled to have one, it's the only thing I wanted from Cruise, and as a Mexican-American, I felt like it was meant to be.  XD

I had trouble finding pics that gave an idea of the size, so here are some.  My hands are pretty small FYI.




And I pinned it just on what I was wearing when I bought it:




If any of you ladies or gentlemen have styled your Cruise brooches in an interesting way, I'd love to see pics!


----------



## Miss CC

Plumeria233 said:


> I just returned from visiting the Chanel Boutique on Rodeo Drive in Beverly Hills, CA. I was surprised to learn that the Rainbow Boy Bag is in plentiful supply. It is definitely not a limited item piece, at least not at this large volume boutique.
> 
> [emoji92]Point of my story: NO ONE should feel like they should have to settle for the Rainbow Boy that their SA reveals to them, especially if the handbag does not have all the gorgeous colors featured on it.[emoji92]
> 
> For instance, here are pictures of two Rainbow Boys I have pulled from photos posted to TPF:
> 
> (1) just recently posted to the "Boutique/Store Finds" Thread,
> Post #1564:
> View attachment 3519717
> 
> 
> (2) posted from someone's IG account, posted in this Thread:
> Post #268
> View attachment 3519718
> 
> 
> In my humble opinion, (2) is far more gorgeous than (1), which is probably why (1) is posted under the "Finds" thread. My guess is that (1) was passed-on for another Rainbow Boy featuring more stunning colors like the bag featured in (2).



+1 for the rodeo drive boutique having the best stock. That's my usual store but my fabulous SA is on maternity leave [emoji20].


----------



## Jereni

UpTime said:


> View attachment 3524962



Oh interesting, thanks for sharing. That looks like a jumbo too, right?


----------



## Vanana

Jereni said:


> Oh interesting, thanks for sharing. That looks like a jumbo too, right?


I've been keping my eyes out at the stores for you on that brown bag. I saw the shorts and jacket that is in same material. I still got a few things coming in so will be visiting frequently and will snap photos of that bag if I see it!


----------



## UpTime

Jereni said:


> Oh interesting, thanks for sharing. That looks like a jumbo too, right?


Yes, it is jumbo graned calfskin. It is thier stock photo, it isnt great. I asks my SA take better pic of it.


----------



## pigleto972001

tulipfield said:


> Thank you for the encouragement!  I got the only one at one of my local boutiques this morning.
> 
> So thrilled to have one, it's the only thing I wanted from Cruise, and as a Mexican-American, I felt like it was meant to be.  XD
> 
> I had trouble finding pics that gave an idea of the size, so here are some.
> 
> If any of you ladies or gentlemen have styled your Cruise brooches in an interesting way, I'd love to see pics!



Congrats ! Love it! It gets noticed too


----------



## pigleto972001

Hey! Medium size at Orlando chanel. Ask for Bettina. These shirts are hot !


----------



## Jayne1

pigleto972001 said:


> Hey! Medium size at Orlando chanel. Ask for Bettina. These shirts are hot !
> View attachment 3527646


I know the price of the shirts have probably been written in so many places, but I haven't see it... how much are they?


----------



## Bother Free

Jayne1 said:


> I know the price of the shirts have probably been written in so many places, but I haven't see it... how much are they?


$850 USD before tax


----------



## SunBunny

Jayne1 said:


> I know the price of the shirts have probably been written in so many places, but I haven't see it... how much are they?



And the long sleeved ones are $950 USD. I just purchased my second shirt (short sleeve).


----------



## topglamchic

**Ann** said:


> Agree. I wish they would of made some SLG in the rainbow!



If they made an SLG in the rainbow I wouldn't think twice about it.


----------



## Jayne1

SunBunny said:


> And the long sleeved ones are $950 USD. I just purchased my second shirt (short sleeve).


Are you worried about washing it and colour transfer?


----------



## SunBunny

Jayne1 said:


> Are you worried about washing it and colour transfer?



No, the SA told me although I could machine wash it, she recommended that I hand wash it, which I will do anyways.


----------



## Jereni

Vanana said:


> I've been keping my eyes out at the stores for you on that brown bag. I saw the shorts and jacket that is in same material. I still got a few things coming in so will be visiting frequently and will snap photos of that bag if I see it!



You are so sweet I can't even!


----------



## pigleto972001

Have y'all seen this sweater for cruise yet?
	

		
			
		

		
	




It looks pretty and I know its price point. Just wondering what you thought about it


----------



## Vanana

Jereni said:


> You are so sweet I can't even!


Hi there. No bag yet - BUT... I did get to see the outfit that is made of the same leather as the bag you want. I have good news. I carefully inspected the material and can tell you that it's .  It is lamb BUT the lamb is super duper durable. The material has a shiny but rustic look that is gorgeous, even more so IRL than on photos here. It is a thick lambskin and the feel of the touch is fantastic.  it feels sturdy and quite frankly I feel like this would hide any potential scratches well - though it doesn't feel like a material that scratch easily (you have to touch and feel it). 

Here's the outfit for you to see material (or if you're tempted by RTW, though the price tag u see is for the sweater underneath of course ).  Included a close up for you to see the beautiful leather.  I hope i'll run into the bag so you can see it directly, but hey it won't hurt to put yourself on the list if you like what you see here


----------



## Vanana

pigleto972001 said:


> Have y'all seen this sweater for cruise yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529074
> 
> 
> It looks pretty and I know its price point. Just wondering what you thought about it


I saw and like it. meant to be worn off shoulder like on the model but you could also zip the top part up if you like. It's a cute sweater material is great. Not your typical classic Chanel with contrast trim style but a very fun and beautiful sweater.


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks for the reply ! It is pricy though. So many things I like . Has anyone seen these shoes ? I like perforations. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Neimans didn't get and my Chanel lady didn't have them


----------



## Jereni

Vanana said:


> Hi there. No bag yet - BUT... I did get to see the outfit that is made of the same leather as the bag you want. I have good news. I carefully inspected the material and can tell you that it's .  It is lamb BUT the lamb is super duper durable. The material has a shiny but rustic look that is gorgeous, even more so IRL than on photos here. It is a thick lambskin and the feel of the touch is fantastic.  it feels sturdy and quite frankly I feel like this would hide any potential scratches well - though it doesn't feel like a material that scratch easily (you have to touch and feel it).
> 
> Here's the outfit for you to see material (or if you're tempted by RTW, though the price tag u see is for the sweater underneath of course ).  Included a close up for you to see the beautiful leather.  I hope i'll run into the bag so you can see it directly, but hey it won't hurt to put yourself on the list if you like what you see here
> View attachment 3529267
> View attachment 3529268
> View attachment 3529269



The fact that they produced this gives me [emoji175][emoji173]️[emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]

What store is this? I'm going to put my name down for the bag in case they get it.


----------



## tinyturtle

i love it!


pigleto972001 said:


> Have y'all seen this sweater for cruise yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529074
> 
> 
> It looks pretty and I know its price point. Just wondering what you thought about it


----------



## ceedoan

Is there a second round of stuff for cruise or have we seen the bulk of it???


----------



## s2_steph

ceedoan said:


> Is there a second round of stuff for cruise or have we seen the bulk of it???



I think there must be a second round because I havent seen the colourful chevron square minis or SLGs yet


----------



## Tartine

LadyWhoShops said:


> I passed on a Dark Pink Caviar classic Medium today. I just bought the white Jumbo caviar so I couldn't justify another. Its so nice though.... If someone is interested he might still have



IRL, is the dark pink has more a red tone than a pink tone?


----------



## Jereni

s2_steph said:


> I think there must be a second round because I havent seen the colourful chevron square minis or SLGs yet



I think there is more coming too. My boutique hasn't yet received a brooch that I put my name down on, and Saks hasn't received the bag I'm holding out for.


----------



## dialv

My Cuba Cruise Boy!!


----------



## XCCX

ceedoan said:


> Is there a second round of stuff for cruise or have we seen the bulk of it???





s2_steph said:


> I think there must be a second round because I havent seen the colourful chevron square minis or SLGs yet



And what about the yellow minis? Or are those out already?


----------



## Jereni

xactreality said:


> And what about the yellow minis? Or are those out already?



They have shown up at my local boutique.


----------



## s2_steph

xactreality said:


> And what about the yellow minis? Or are those out already?



At my local boutique we've got orange minis out but havent seen the khaki, turquoise, pink or dark beige chevron minis yet. But we are always a couple of weeks behind in Australia


----------



## Jereni

Got one of the brooches I've been waiting on today so I thought I'd share my little brooch project. 

I have a cute and super inexpensive gold tote so I thought I would put all these cute Cruise pins on it. Still waiting on the rainbow CC brooch but thought I'd share. 




Can't wait to wear it come spring!


----------



## s2_steph

Jereni said:


> Got one of the brooches I've been waiting on today so I thought I'd share my little brooch project.
> 
> I have a cute and super inexpensive gold tote so I thought I would put all these cute Cruise pins on it. Still waiting on the rainbow CC brooch but thought I'd share.
> 
> View attachment 3533580
> 
> 
> Can't wait to wear it come spring!
> View attachment 3533582



Oh this is so cute!! loving all the cruise brooches this year, makes me want to get a couple more.


----------



## jchen815

Jereni said:


> Got one of the brooches I've been waiting on today so I thought I'd share my little brooch project.
> 
> I have a cute and super inexpensive gold tote so I thought I would put all these cute Cruise pins on it. Still waiting on the rainbow CC brooch but thought I'd share.
> 
> View attachment 3533580
> 
> 
> Can't wait to wear it come spring!
> View attachment 3533582



Such a cute idea!!!! I love it [emoji7]


----------



## NY-LON

pigleto972001 said:


> Thanks for the reply ! It is pricy though. So many things I like . Has anyone seen these shoes ? I like perforations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529325
> 
> Neimans didn't get and my Chanel lady didn't have them



SAKS in NYC has them. I picked up the shoe version at the weekend.


----------



## demicouture

Cuba is so good, I find myself keep going back to check out more pieces!!

I'm seriously considering this [emoji173]️


----------



## Sroyal0189

Has anyone seen the multicolor CC brooch in stores yet?


----------



## JamieGrayson

Sroyal0189 said:


> Has anyone seen the multicolor CC brooch in stores yet?


I think I saw it in Bloomingdales in NYC main floor on Lex!  Good luck!


----------



## JamieGrayson

dialv said:


> My Cuba Cruise Boy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530422


OBSESSED!!!


----------



## Sroyal0189

JamieGrayson said:


> I think I saw it in Bloomingdales in NYC main floor on Lex!  Good luck!



Thank you!! I will call them today & see!


----------



## JamieGrayson

Sroyal0189 said:


> Thank you!! I will call them today & see!


NP!  Good luck!


----------



## demicouture

Sroyal0189 said:


> Has anyone seen the multicolor CC brooch in stores yet?



I've seen all the more fun pins such as the avocado, palm tree, pineapple etc but still am looking for this one!

I think it is the best brooch out there this season!


----------



## mugenprincess

Jereni said:


> Got one of the brooches I've been waiting on today so I thought I'd share my little brooch project.
> 
> I have a cute and super inexpensive gold tote so I thought I would put all these cute Cruise pins on it. Still waiting on the rainbow CC brooch but thought I'd share.
> 
> View attachment 3533580
> 
> 
> Can't wait to wear it come spring!
> View attachment 3533582


what a great idea!


----------



## msohm

There is a palm tree and I love coco brooch on therealreal already!

*one must've sold within the last hour because I was just looking at it!


----------



## Sroyal0189

demicouture said:


> I've seen all the more fun pins such as the avocado, palm tree, pineapple etc but still am looking for this one!
> 
> I think it is the best brooch out there this season!



I agree! Its super cute!! 
If/when I find I will let you know!! I reserved with BG because they said they would receive, but haven't heard anything back yet & I'm getting anxious LOL!


----------



## Vanana

ceedoan said:


> Is there a second round of stuff for cruise or have we seen the bulk of it???


There is 

I played around with some and have few coming  impatiently waiting.


----------



## Vanana

demicouture said:


> I've seen all the more fun pins such as the avocado, palm tree, pineapple etc but still am looking for this one!
> 
> I think it is the best brooch out there this season!


Mine hasn't arrived yet but should be in the next week or 2.  There were very limited quantities available (like only 4 at my favorite store; and none at my local 2 NMs).  It's driving me insane waiting for just the final few of these cruise items to finally get here so I can pick up my orders! Chanel loves torturing us


----------



## Vanana

Tartine said:


> IRL, is the dark pink has more a red tone than a pink tone?


it's best described as coral pink IRL. there were many photos in the November purchases thread where the photos reflected the color IRL (look for the ones that meet the coral pink description).  HTH.


----------



## Vanana

s2_steph said:


> At my local boutique we've got orange minis out but havent seen the khaki, turquoise, pink or dark beige chevron minis yet. But we are always a couple of weeks behind in Australia


Definitely put your name on the chevron minis if you can... the aged calfskin is durable and absolutely delicious!!! The hardware goes REALLY well against it too... a can't miss IMO.


----------



## kewlada

Vanana said:


> Definitely put your name on the chevron minis if you can... the aged calfskin is durable and absolutely delicious!!! The hardware goes REALLY well against it too... a can't miss IMO.



ahhh!! wish my local store will bring in these! my SA told me they have chevron in lambskin only and when i asked if there will be more launches, she said no. 

sometimes i'm not sure whether the info SA gave is accurate.. sigh


----------



## Vanana

kewlada said:


> ahhh!! wish my local store will bring in these! my SA told me they have chevron in lambskin only and when i asked if there will be more launches, she said no.
> 
> sometimes i'm not sure whether the info SA gave is accurate.. sigh


Are u in US? my SA originally thought it was lambskin too. But when I held it and inspected it I know it's definitely not lamb. she checked the details in the book and then the pc and she was surprised and show me that it's aged calf. so if you are in US and you want it if it's calf, probably won't hurt to reserve and decide when it arrives


----------



## Acctt

Lovely ladies! Anyone's seen this woc boy in Madrid or Barcelona?

Thanks [emoji8]


----------



## eudo

Bought this baby today - khaki WOC with miniatures 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3535653
View attachment 3535653


----------



## dialv

Jereni said:


> Got one of the brooches I've been waiting on today so I thought I'd share my little brooch project.
> 
> I have a cute and super inexpensive gold tote so I thought I would put all these cute Cruise pins on it. Still waiting on the rainbow CC brooch but thought I'd share.
> 
> View attachment 3533580
> 
> 
> Can't wait to wear it come spring!
> View attachment 3533582



Great Idea!!! Love your cuba collection


----------



## kewlada

Vanana said:


> Are u in US? my SA originally thought it was lambskin too. But when I held it and inspected it I know it's definitely not lamb. she checked the details in the book and then the pc and she was surprised and show me that it's aged calf. so if you are in US and you want it if it's calf, probably won't hurt to reserve and decide when it arrives



thanks for the info, @Vanana !! nope, i'm from singapore. ok, i will check again with my SA! thanks!!


----------



## s2_steph

Vanana said:


> Definitely put your name on the chevron minis if you can... the aged calfskin is durable and absolutely delicious!!! The hardware goes REALLY well against it too... a can't miss IMO.



I have my name down for the pink chevron in the calf and the turquoise in the lamb. I picked up a chevron khaki WOC today when I picked up my caviar rect mini because I just couldnt leave without it. Almost took the light pink but have decided to wait for the mini instead. Youre totally right about the calf, it feels so nice and durable! 

Will do a reveal soon with my cruise pieces, but was waiting for a couple more to come in. loving everyone elses reveals!! This month has been amazing and so bad for my wallet


----------



## Vanana

kewlada said:


> thanks for the info, @Vanana !! nope, i'm from singapore. ok, i will check again with my SA! thanks!!


Ah I see, it's possible they did lambskin in Singapore vs. calf. they do that to us... like some of the cruise bags in certain color is only avail in lambskin in US while same color and size is available in Europe in caviar, and vice versa... WHY?!?!?!?!


----------



## Vanana

s2_steph said:


> I have my name down for the pink chevron in the calf and the turquoise in the lamb. I picked up a chevron khaki WOC today when I picked up my caviar rect mini because I just couldnt leave without it. Almost took the light pink but have decided to wait for the mini instead. Youre totally right about the calf, it feels so nice and durable!
> 
> Will do a reveal soon with my cruise pieces, but was waiting for a couple more to come in. loving everyone elses reveals!! This month has been amazing and so bad for my wallet


Yup. I try to get the less conventional but still very classic timeless pieces when it comes to Chanel bags to ensure they're not bags that I would tire of or look dated with my outfits in 10 or 20 years for example.  There may be very few exceptions but those exceptions are carefully vetted as well.  At the price point and also quite frankly my love for them, I want them to be things I would enjoy and smile every time I use them, for a long time.  The chevron mini, and many others this season, are must haves for me, classic with special twist that is still timeless in colors that go extremely well together (hardware and leather) as well as fun but still very wearable colors & style (to assure maximum and frequent usability) - all points checked.  also still waiting for a few final things to come in, it's just too much work to photo and do them throughout.  
This month is devastating to my bank account so I just gave up and haven't done the math yet.... (conceptually I can grasp that it's the worst ever but it can't be helped so I've just accepted it)


----------



## JE2824

demicouture said:


> Cuba is so good, I find myself keep going back to check out more pieces!!
> 
> I'm seriously considering this [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3534285



Do you or anyone  know if US states are getting any of these? I know the boutiques didn't buy, and have yet to see if DEPT store. If not, is there a way I can purchase overseas? Xxoo


----------



## Fem1014

Did anyone pre-order the white jumbo from Hirshleifers and receive it yet. I'm impatiently waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## s2_steph

Vanana said:


> Yup. I try to get the less conventional but still very classic timeless pieces when it comes to Chanel bags to ensure they're not bags that I would tire of or look dated with my outfits in 10 or 20 years for example.  There may be very few exceptions but those exceptions are carefully vetted as well.  At the price point and also quite frankly my love for them, I want them to be things I would enjoy and smile every time I use them, for a long time.  The chevron mini, and many others this season, are must haves for me, classic with special twist that is still timeless in colors that go extremely well together (hardware and leather) as well as fun but still very wearable colors & style (to assure maximum and frequent usability) - all points checked.  also still waiting for a few final things to come in, it's just too much work to photo and do them throughout.
> This month is devastating to my bank account so I just gave up and haven't done the math yet.... (conceptually I can grasp that it's the worst ever but it can't be helped so I've just accepted it)




I agree, ive always gone for the classic styles and if I want something a little different I go for the classics but in more fun colours just so I can be sure that its something I will wear for years to come. The colours this year for cruise are the colours I love in terms of  pops of colour as well as combos (i have a particular weakness for khaki and light pink). 

I dont know if its a good thing or bad but this whole year, ive more or less loved all the collections. I shudder to think about the total spent so far.... in my heart, im hoping I dont like anything next year.... prior to this year, I hadnt bought anything since 2014 so I had been pretty good, I think I will be off to ban planet after Cruise for another two years


----------



## Jereni

Sroyal0189 said:


> Has anyone seen the multicolor CC brooch in stores yet?



I haven't seen it in stores but my boutique is technically getting them so I have my name down for it. I'm getting anxious too lol.


----------



## kewlada

Vanana said:


> Ah I see, it's possible they did lambskin in Singapore vs. calf. they do that to us... like some of the cruise bags in certain color is only avail in lambskin in US while same color and size is available in Europe in caviar, and vice versa... WHY?!?!?!?!



 why!! they should just bring in a few of everything so that we have a choice!!


----------



## pigleto972001

Goofy but I love them! And comfortable too.


----------



## ceedoan

Vanana said:


> There is
> 
> I played around with some and have few coming  impatiently waiting.




I'm eagerly awaiting your reveal thread!! i'm getting impatient though HAHA. it's december already!!!


----------



## lindamirella

Acctt said:


> Lovely ladies! Anyone's seen this woc boy in Madrid or Barcelona?
> 
> Thanks [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535527


Saw this model but in gray lamb. Not black


----------



## avril1

pigleto972001 said:


> Thanks for the reply ! It is pricy though. So many things I like . Has anyone seen these shoes ? I like perforations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529325
> 
> Neimans didn't get and my Chanel lady didn't have them


Yes I've tried them on. My boutique had one with pink sides. So cute! But to be honest, they were very heavy, stiff, and bulky. I didn't get them.


----------



## Vanana

ceedoan said:


> I'm eagerly awaiting your reveal thread!! i'm getting impatient though HAHA. it's december already!!!


I am just as impatient!!! where are the rest of my stuff?!?!??!


----------



## Bother Free

Vanana said:


> I am just as impatient!!! where are the rest of my stuff?!?!??!


OMG. I know how you feel. I'm waiting for the rest of my stuff too!


----------



## Vanana

Bother Free said:


> OMG. I know how you feel. I'm waiting for the rest of my stuff too!


So  strange!!! I don't recall such haphazard arrival of a season's goods. This past few weeks, some NEW styles arrived from like fall act 1/act 2 at both boutique and NM. Even the SA's are confused?!?!?!  it's like they can't figure out how to ship their stuff from the same season out together but instead stretching it out into part 1 2 3 of each season. GRRR!


----------



## demicouture

I thought I'd post some pics of Cuba that I took some time ago.
Also finding it strange it's arriving in bits and pieces [emoji848]


----------



## newcalimommy

demicouture said:


> I thought I'd post some pics of Cuba that I took some time ago.
> Also finding it strange it's arriving in bits and pieces [emoji848]
> 
> View attachment 3537629
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537630
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537631
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537632



Where were these so black shoes lol the boutique?


----------



## demicouture

newcalimommy said:


> Where were these so black shoes lol the boutique?



Hi newcalimommy,
As per my pm to you they are so cool on! If you need further info please let me know [emoji1373]

Here is another pic of some of the pool slides for Cuba! I am totally in love with this style and had already bought the white and the navy versions so I couldn't of course resist the khaki (not pictured) and still stinking about the bordeaux ones [emoji30][emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Khaki and yellow are missing on this pic, only khaki is in cotton, rest are in satin.
I believe they also come in navy and black?


----------



## Vanana

Jereni said:


> You are so sweet I can't even!


Hi there! I found the bag!!!  I think they only have like three ordered but they reserved one for you under my name and she said she can ship to you in the US.  Are you still interested? if so, PM me and you can contact her to take the bag under my name. 

The bag is gorgeous and well made.  sturdy smooth leather. $5700. I took a few mod shots for you and also as PSA for others who may have their eyes on this one.  I'm 5'8" , it's a jumbo, and my DH is not a good photographer .


----------



## lindamirella

Not mine but I spotted this last week in Barcelona:


----------



## Meowwu

demicouture said:


> I thought I'd post some pics of Cuba that I took some time ago.
> Also finding it strange it's arriving in bits and pieces [emoji848]
> 
> View attachment 3537629
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537630
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537631
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537632



Thank for for posting these photos! Can you give me some insight on how the white mini look?? Some people on the forum said hay it's like milky white rather than white white? If it's creamy white then I would like track one down. Thanks


----------



## newcalimommy

demicouture said:


> Hi newcalimommy,
> As per my pm to you they are so cool on! If you need further info please let me know [emoji1373]
> 
> Here is another pic of some of the pool slides for Cuba! I am totally in love with this style and had already bought the white and the navy versions so I couldn't of course resist the khaki (not pictured) and still stinking about the bordeaux ones [emoji30][emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3538849
> 
> Khaki and yellow are missing on this pic, only khaki is in cotton, rest are in satin.
> I believe they also come in navy and black?



I'm in the US but thanks so much that's super sweet of you! The slides look amazing I'm so tempted saw them in person.


----------



## Kendie26

Jereni said:


> Got one of the brooches I've been waiting on today so I thought I'd share my little brooch project.
> 
> I have a cute and super inexpensive gold tote so I thought I would put all these cute Cruise pins on it. Still waiting on the rainbow CC brooch but thought I'd share.
> 
> View attachment 3533580
> 
> 
> Can't wait to wear it come spring!
> View attachment 3533582


What an AWESOME idea Jereni...I LOVE it!!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Hi there! I found the bag!!!  I think they only have like three ordered but they reserved one for you under my name and she said she can ship to you in the US.  Are you still interested? if so, PM me and you can contact her to take the bag under my name.
> 
> The bag is gorgeous and well made.  sturdy smooth leather. $5700. I took a few mod shots for you and also as PSA for others who may have their eyes on this one.  I'm 5'8" , it's a jumbo, and my DH is not a good photographer .
> 
> View attachment 3539028
> View attachment 3539029
> View attachment 3539030


You are just a sheer GEM of a person Vanana...so darn thoughtful!! (BTW-That jumbo looks amazing on you, but then again, EVERYTHING does!)


----------



## Kendie26

lindamirella said:


> Not mine but I spotted this last week in Barcelona:


Huge GASP!! That is freaking adorable!


----------



## demicouture

Meowwu said:


> Thank for for posting these photos! Can you give me some insight on how the white mini look?? Some people on the forum said hay it's like milky white rather than white white? If it's creamy white then I would like track one down. Thanks




The white is definitely on the creamy side for me. It is for sure not a snow-white. Hope you can track it down!


----------



## JoeyLouis

Meowwu said:


> Thank for for posting these photos! Can you give me some insight on how the white mini look?? Some people on the forum said hay it's like milky white rather than white white? If it's creamy white then I would like track one down. Thanks



It's definitely more ivory than white/white.


----------



## cutiecue

Has someone seen a chanel boy black caviar in light gold hardware. I believed it was released a week ago only in stores. The hardware is light gold - totally different from the usual aged gold hw.. The interior lining is made in black versus the military green that was released from cuba collection. I have the black  boy with green interior that i purchased last nov 2016 but now i am considering to exchange it to the light ghw. Wish i know how to post photos  to see comparison. would love to hear your thoughts


----------



## bagmoma

Hi Ladies - hope I'm posting this in the correct thread. I purchased this neo shopper in black large with ghw. Is this part of the Cuba collection? or a new style? The sa at Bergdorf's didn't have a lot of info on it. Thanks!


----------



## s2_steph

cutiecue said:


> Has someone seen a chanel boy black caviar in light gold hardware. I believed it was released a week ago only in stores. The hardware is light gold - totally different from the usual aged gold hw.. The interior lining is made in black versus the military green that was released from cuba collection. I have the black  boy with green interior that i purchased last nov 2016 but now i am considering to exchange it to the light ghw. Wish i know how to post photos  to see comparison. would love to hear your thoughts



I'm pretty sure the black caviar boy with shiny lghw is the caviar boy released for spring/printemps. The caviar is also shinier. I vaguely recall someone posting in the january reveal thread. I believe the spring collection launches officially in Feb but some pieces have trickled into some boutiques.


----------



## ibeblessed

bagmoma said:


> Hi Ladies - hope I'm posting this in the correct thread. I purchased this neo shopper in black large with ghw. Is this part of the Cuba collection? or a new style? The sa at Bergdorf's didn't have a lot of info on it. Thanks!



This is part of cruise. I was thinking of getting this bag too but haven't been able to see it in the large they were recalled because of a issue with the strap.  I believe the strap was fixed and now they are back. Im just wondering is this bag heavy or you would use it for a everyday bag?


----------



## ibeblessed

I just got this and it's super light but it seems fragile and the straps are annoying. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I want exchange it for that tote.


----------



## bagmoma

ibeblessed said:


> I just got this and it's super light but it seems fragile and the straps are annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3577045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want exchange it for that tote.


Hi - I loved the tote you purchased but I didn't like how the shorter handles sat when I had the bag on my shoulder using the long straps. That's why I went with the tote. It's not heavy and a good every day bag. I was originally going to get The LV Montaigne Empreinte but I thought the quality was not the best or maybe it was a returned bag at LV?  I preferred the shoulder strap on the Chanel as the strap hardware will pivot and it sits well on the shoulder. Hth!


----------



## ibeblessed

bagmoma said:


> Hi - I loved the tote you purchased but I didn't like how the shorter handles sat when I had the bag on my shoulder using the long straps. That's why I went with the tote. It's not heavy and a good every day bag. I was originally going to get The LV Montaigne Empreinte but I thought the quality was not the best or maybe it was a returned bag at LV?  I preferred the shoulder strap on the Chanel as the strap hardware will pivot and it sits well on the shoulder. Hth!



I agree about the top handles I've asked the SA to look for the one you got. Hopefully they are still around and that cruise actually has a good variety of totes this season.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## MSKARISHA

Mine


----------



## Ramai

Jereni said:


> This bag on the other hand, I would get a ton of use out of.
> 
> View attachment 3357031
> 
> 
> I'm hoping it's not just a runway bag... And that it is in the typical CF price range...


A Chanel boutique currently has this in a square mini. The SA said it was calfskin. It is beautiful! Interior is Navy blue. It's the only one left; left over from the Cuba cruise collection. So tempted to get it. Does anyone have this?
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3877974


Here’s the runway picture.


----------



## bubbletobaby

cutiecue said:


> Hello. Anyone here who has a black boy caviar in ghw for cruise 2017.  I have purchased a black boy caviar in ghw at NM and surprised that the interior lining is color green?!


Hi! I know this is old, but was this 23x series?


----------

